# Sticky  Parts Donation Thread



## sl8763

Hello all,

This is the Parts Donation Thread for the WUS G-Shock forum. Credit goes to DimitrisRHO for the idea and a big thank-you for tribe125 and Sjors for giving us their blessing. :-! This is an experimental idea, so please read the rules so we can keep this nice and organized!



DimitrisRHO said:


> Why dont we make a sticky thread where we can write what we need or what we have to offer to our big G-Shock community from older G parts that we dont need?
> Many probably have a broken G that they dont use any more, from which another G might needs just a minor part.
> One can use a whole module, or just a caseback screw, a caseback with the alarm buzzer, a case, or just a push-button or a bezel.
> Just like organ donation.
> So remember, your dead G can give life to another G :-d


Rules

This is a thread for you to *donate *spare parts you may have in order to help out your fellow enthusiast complete a restoration or mod. It is NOT intended for FS ads or discussion. You can also list items you are looking for.

1. List the items you are willing to donate, with a brief description. Photos are optional. 
2. You are allowed to ask a *small amount* of money to cover your postage costs, but please keep in mind this is not about making profit. If you want to sell your item for more than the cost of postage, consider the Sales forum.
3. Keep all discussions and questions to Private Messages, please. No "I'll take it" or "You got PM" posts. Thank-you posts are allowed 
4. Be sure to update your listing when each item has been claimed or is gone.

:thanks


----------



## sl8763

*Offering:*

GW-500A for parts. The module died on me for some reason and I wasn't able to resurrect it. It's missing the battery and the alarm spring. No strap keeper. The LCD has a strange "burn" mark in the center (I got it like this) but at one point the watch was fully functional with EL and atomic sync. The strap, buckle, case, and crystal are all in very good condition. I can part this out if people only need certain things.

G-2500 strap in black, complete with buckle and keeper. I put this watch on a Zulu-type so I don't need the original.

Pictures and possibly more to come when I get a chance.


----------



## jammed

*Offering:

I don't have that many G-Shock parts on hand but I'm willing to offer a G-2500 velcro strap with flame design, slightly faded color.

Q: Is it okay to also request for parts here?
*


----------



## sl8763

Yup!


----------



## d2mac

Here is a AW-560 housing and module (380) waiting for somebody. 
Module is running fine, all screws are present.
Bezel and strap are gone...

Dial is of the whole lume dial variancy.

Link to picture from My G-shock.com

http://mygshock.com/2009/10/25/aw-560d-7cv-analog-digital-g-shock-on-50gs/


----------



## Pumablk

I have a GW-1200BA. The metal pin on the clasp has fallen out after many years of taking off my watch. I was wondering if any one had a new clasp from any of the metal banded watches of that style or has a replacement pin for my watch. Please help. I haven't been able to wear my watch for a while since this ridiculously small piece has fallen off my watch.

neil


----------



## VADER_01

*I have a DW-8200 & DW-9050 module.A complete white DW-8200 bezel/strap.A DW-9050 strap.A DW-6900 plastic buckle.*


----------



## jammed

*Needing a G-2500 LCD part only because somehow mine broke. 
Mine was the amber color but im more than willing to accept the green one.
I still have that velcro strap to offer in case anyone want it for his/her G-2500 or even other models.

Thanks. 
*


----------



## robocopu

sl8763 said:


> *Offering:*
> 
> GW-500A for parts. The module died on me for some reason and I wasn't able to resurrect it. It's missing the battery and the alarm spring. No strap keeper. The LCD has a strange "burn" mark in the center (I got it like this) but at one point the watch was fully functional with EL and atomic sync. The strap, buckle, case, and crystal are all in very good condition. I can part this out if people only need certain things.
> 
> G-2500 strap in black, complete with buckle and keeper. I put this watch on a Zulu-type so I don't need the original.
> 
> Pictures and possibly more to come when I get a chance.


Can I please have the G-2500 strap ?

And for anyone that needs I have the " wings " from a DW-9000, my cousin likes it without them.


----------



## JohnnyBlazE

As a request, I need a bezel for a DW-6000. I do not know if I can obtain a strap as well; would be a bonus.

I have obtained a G-3011 today with a dodgy module (fading display) but other parts up for grabs if required. If not I will carry on wearing it!


----------



## Tommyline

*Dw-6700 • 1230*

Here are parts of this G. The Module (electronic) is broken. Rest is in order! With all screws.

*No longer available* • G is completely running to a WUS Member

Pics:


----------



## brownmajik

ITEMS ARE ALL CLAIMED!


I have a 6600 band with US arket black plastic hardware that is in good working order up for donation.

I also have a metal clasp set for the 6600/6900 in satin finish up. PM or email me and I can get it to ya!]
This is a great idea! i have random parts laying around annoying the wifey. She'll be happy to see them gone!

Shawn


----------



## zed4130

im after the bezel for a DW-003 in black, :-!


----------



## lowtech

I´d be interested in the black 6600 band as i have a 6600 coming in with a red one.

Also looking for a light button for a DWX 112

I offer parts for a DW 9000 (the one issued to the french military) 
available parts are: Case without original buttons (blue ones from a G-lide model available), Bezel, small crack above the llight button, one of the black pins is missing, two holes are a bit loose thread wise. includes the insert behind the cristal and if you like the SS backplate, made in Japan and the seal
Module (timekeeping works, without battery, no polarizing film on at the moment, did experiment with it, EL does not work)


----------



## Stix

hello. I could use a molded back cover from a mudman for a mod I'm workin on. will gladly pay.



thanks


----------



## PsychoMantis21

I'm looking for a black band and wings for a G-7900.... Anyone have them lying around with no use?


----------



## zed4130

A long shot but i need a 1662 module :-s :-! got funds


----------



## ttsugar

looking for wademan case+strap joints+strap. PLEEEEASE!!


----------



## lifeinaday

I am looking for DW5600E Bezel.Any help will be appreciated!*


*


----------



## zed4130

A long shot but i need a 1662 module :-s :-! got funds  

or just the screen and the 2 little gold coloured springs :-!


----------



## matt86

Needed:

Hi, I'm new, and have recently purchased a Casio W-50U. I had one as a kid and always loved it, and wanted to own one again. Unfortunately the seller of the watch didn't mention the bezel was cracked :-| so...

I am after a bezel in good condition (no cracks!) if someone has one, or has a W50-U with a broken module but the case is in good order? Willing to cover postage costs etc. OR if someone has a mint complete W50U (or any other watch with the 643 module for that matter!) I have funds :-!

Thanks
Matt :thanks


----------



## brownmajik

GONE GONE GONE GONE!

I have a white dw-5600 bezel and band set and two dw-6900 bumpers, one chrome, one black to donate. thanks WUS. great thread.

email:
[email protected] (my newer email and easiest to get in touch with me on)


----------



## Cockpit

*
Offer*:
I have a G-2900 case to donate. No bezel/module/buttons. It could be useful for someone with a broken lug or something.

* Request*:
I'd like to make a request for a module 240 and 2 (-) single-slot type screws.

I recently acquired a DW5000 case without the module and two screws. I was thinking of buying another classic for the parts but it would be _so _wrong to sacrifice a classic for another. So I hereby appeal for someone with a spare module & screws to help me restore this grandfather G.

Thank you.


----------



## brownmajik

Um just for the record...if someone tries to charge $50 for shipping on a donated item, thats super bad form. That kinda crap goes against the spirit of this thread and is totally uncool. If you can't be reasonable or feel like jerking members around, this is not the thread for you. You know who you are.


----------



## ttsugar

$3 postage and I will send this DW-002 to your door plus a fake-n-dead Casio. The DW-002 1289 module has LCD flaws, no light and no sound. I am pretty sure the circuit is good.


----------



## Tsip85

That fake module is scary good! I can't tell a difference and it looks better than the real one.


----------



## dougcee

Anyone got one screw for the back cover on a DW-290. I adjusted the trimmer and in the process lost a screw. Would be glad to pay or trade for it. Thanks!


----------



## lowtech

Is it one of those used on nearly all the G´s ? All tread, philips type? PM me your adress and i´ll tape one to a piece of paper and sen it to you...


----------



## The Jinx

anyone got any spare polarizing film, I'm getting my first G-Shock and I want to do a stealth mod. Thanks in advance


----------



## G-Junkie

Done deal. Thanks WUS


----------



## Tsip85

The Jinx said:


> anyone got any spare polarizing film, I'm getting my first G-Shock and I want to do a stealth mod. Thanks in advance


Something easy to work with and easy to find...I popped out the lenses in a pair of 3-D glasses you get at the movie theater. The black ones that say Real 3-d. It's thicker than polarizing film, but easy to work with. Because of the thickness, you don't need to glue it down. I modded two watches with it last night (my first attempt at this) and they both came out great. You can see one example here: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/my-first-g-lives-some-good-pics-496197.html


----------



## The Jinx

Tsip85 said:


> Something easy to work with and easy to find...I popped out the lenses in a pair of 3-D glasses you get at the movie theater. The black ones that say Real 3-d. It's thicker than polarizing film, but easy to work with. Because of the thickness, you don't need to glue it down. I modded two watches with it last night (my first attempt at this) and they both came out great. You can see one example here:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/my-first-g-lives-some-good-pics-496197.html


Thanks for the tip but i don't quite get what you mean by "the black ones that say Real 3-d" the only 3D glasses i see are those red and blue ones.

Edit: nvm, i found a picture about what you are referring to. Thanks again, now I must go watch a movie


----------



## Tsip85

If there is a theater near you, and a 3d movie showing, they usually have a recycling bucket that people throw their glasses away in. You might be able to ask someone that works there if they have a set that's been used. They might just give you a pair or two...worth a try.


----------



## Mudman001

Does anyone have a G9000 bezel and strap? any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Tsip85

I've got a red and black DW 003-4 that is not working. The bezel, straps, and case are all in pretty good shape, but something's wrong with the module. I'd be willing to swap it with anybody who has some spare DW 002 parts lying around. I really only need the top bezel piece, but 002 parts are so hard to come by, I'll take anything. Click my collection link in sig to see the model 003 I have if you're interested.

*EDIT:*_ PAS-400B Donated_


----------



## Tsip85

Bumb...adding to the list a Casio Tide Graph watch, model W-753. Not in great shape and I've never gotten it to work. I did try a new battery and parts of the display would come on, but I couldn't fiogure out whjat was wrong. Free to anyone who wants it for parts.


----------



## bobostrobos

hye everyone...

i`m new here...

i`m looking for my DW6900 bezel..black and yellow colour ( 2 pcs )

mine is broken...

i`m from malaysia and hopefully looking for local seller or singapore..

easy for me to collect w/o postage..

feel free to email me : [email protected]

thanx!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f89/wtb-dw-6900-bezel-502915-post3686818.html#post3686818


----------



## BlackNoseCorey

It's worth a shot I reckon. I ned a case for a GW-9000A. Have everything but the dang part that the band screws in to is broken.


----------



## auto208562

I know this is a long shot but looking for one gold bezel screw to my dw-5400. I will pay.


----------



## ttsugar

LONG SHOT..... I am looking for a DW-5800 crystal, by any chance anyone has it in the parts bin? Used ok as long as it it still usable, thanks!


----------



## uofabigd

Does anyone have an extra buckle for the DW6600? I'd like to replace/be able to swap around the plastic buckle on my 6900. Thanks!


----------



## bpowellAU

I have an entire G9000MS-1 to donate. I have cracked the screen but there isn't much damage. Or if someone just wants it to repair they are welcome to have it. Just shoot me a PM


Gone!


----------



## ling-yai

G-5500MC strap/band

I really hope someone can help me out here! I have the above model and the strap broke about 2 years ago and I have since looked for a strap! I really would love to use/wear this watch again but it is almost impossible to find a strap for it! Only half the strap is broken, i.e. the long part with the holes. The other half with the buckle is still attached and well. So I would love the long part or if someone has the whole set replacement strap please let me know. I will pay for it! I also do not mind what colour it is. Mine is the G-5500MC Camouflage...but to be honest I just want to wear the bloody thing for sports etc and thus do not care about colour. Any G-5500 strap please!!!

Thanks!


----------



## jh9t

Does anyone have a strap holder thing for DW5600s? preferably black. I'd appreciate it.


----------



## handieeeeee

I know this first ones not a G but I'm looking for 2 TRW-100 straps and a G-2500 module. Thanks in advance.


----------



## STEELINOX

Hey peeps,

I have a used 5600 rubber strap with a G-LIDE keeper available - send me a PM !

Randy

EDIT: @March 6, Strap is spoken for. "G-Lide" keeper still available...


----------



## hammers

I need a dw 6900 or dw6600 bezel to give life to my work watch, mine perished leaving my dw6900 a bit useless, I don't care what colour or what condition as long as it isn't broken completely, thank you.


----------



## brownmajik

Looking for a g-9000 module only. Cracked my screen during this friggin tokyo earthquake. I have everything else.


----------



## lowtech

I offer:

DW 5900 *- GONE -*
basically it´s a nearly complete classic. The resin is rotten and will crumble when you look to close. the starp is ok, but somewhat herdened.
The case is totally fine, scres and screw holes are ok, crystal not scratched, seal, rubber cushions are tall there.
The alarm spring is missing, the clip holding the battery in has lost the part clicking into the module, but the module runs.
Great for parts or restoring yours. Only shipping costs.

Dw 6900 *- GONE -*
Strap from a red JDM edition. part with the buckle is ok, the other part will hold the watch to your wrist but is quite used up. - reserved

Case of a yellow JDM edition *- GONE -*
incl. the buttons and faceplate, Foxfire print. Glue residue under the parts where the bezel sits, as the PO tried to glue the broken bezel parts to the case. - reserved

BG 170 V - Gone to Handdieee

all yours for the shipping costs, pics to follow.

I am looking for: the lower part with the Alarm indexes off of a G 7710. I bought it 2nd hand and the little plastic part between crystal and display at the 6 o clock position is missing. :-(


----------



## herkdrivr

This is a copy of a previous post but I've got the same issue:

I have a GW-1200BA. The metal pin on the clasp has fallen out after many years of taking off my watch. I was wondering if any one had a new clasp from any of the metal banded watches of that style or has a replacement pin for my watch. Please help. I haven't been able to wear my watch for a while since this ridiculously small piece has fallen off my watch.

I will gladly cover shipping costs. Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Valaker

*For OFFER*:I have a dead GW-300. missing some parts from the module (several tiny springs), missing the gasket and the caseback screws. Strap is missing pins and i think I have a buckle for it....

Good case, bezel + screws.

Also have a nice vintage gold JAPAN signed buckle_DONATED TO A GOOD HOME!

_


----------



## gshockcollector

hi people of the casio world
im lookinng for any parts for a dw 6900 i got module but i need everything else
im looking to pimp one up 
need a back case (there like rocking horse poop)
i have funds and willing to pay

cheers steve


----------



## td324

Hi all,

Longtime lurker, first time poster. I am desperately looking for a spare G illuminator button for a GW6900 or DW6900, any color is fine. Willing to pay for shipping/part itself.

Many thanks!


----------



## STEELINOX

STEELINOX said:


> Hey peeps,
> 
> I have a used 5600 rubber strap with a G-LIDE keeper available - send me a PM !
> 
> Randy
> 
> EDIT: @March 6, Strap is spoken for. "G-Lide" keeper still available...


April 2

G-Lide keeper is gone too !


----------



## Tsip85

Glad to see all the parts found a new home!!


----------



## l_cypher

Hi,

I can offer:


*GONE *used case of a GW-M5600-1ER with stealthed (goof-off) bezel (no backplate)
*GONE *GW-M5600BC bezel
*GONE *four bezel-screws coming from a GW-M5600

If interested send a PM ;-)


----------



## michaelmc12

If anyone has Dw-8200 Bezel/straps that they would like to donate, or knows where i could find it, please let me know. I am willing to cover all costs.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## firediver

I've got a beat up green mudman G9000-3V, I think, if anyone wants it to repair or for parts. It is missing the polarizing film, but the module seems to still be working. You can see the numbers if you hold it on an angle and the backlight lights up. All yours if you cover the shipping cost. PM me if you can use it.

Spoken for and it is going to Texas


----------



## handieeeeee

I am looking for, I know it's not G, but it is Casio, a DB-34H forward button a band too if anyone has one, but the forward button is completely missing so... Thanks for looking.


----------



## sundragon123

Hello everyone... Does anyone have 2 extra lug screws for the pathfinder. I got a paw-1500t and adding the zulu adapters, but i got nothing to hold the adapters. Can anyone help? Please... 

thanks

Gus


----------



## pestilence666

Looking for:

bezel and band for gw-201-6jf snake killer

mint condition.

Can pm me if you have one to let go? Or happen to see post somewhere that for sale or anything.

Thank you


----------



## got6ponies

looking for a *DW-003* bezel! its starting to crumble! glue wont work anymore!


----------



## Tsip85

How attached are you to this watch?


----------



## got6ponies

Tsip85 said:


> How attached are you to this watch?


 pm sent


----------



## vikivlar

May i ask you guys where can i find a DW-6600/DW-6900 EL button? The one with the G on it.
Can someone plese post a video of how to make that button? Im new here..


----------



## Marlinaholic

I have buttons from a G-2900 and can provide the spring/2 o rings/washer/and C clip if necessary as well. I also have the module sans the alarm spring from the same watch, it's more of a stack of plates than a module really, but it's working fine I believe. Have the light button too. Got the Bezel/body too of course, but the crystal is pretty scratched up and crappy. Would just need a $1 or two for US shipping in a small bubble envelope (won't ship in plain envelope, stuff can get broke or fall out) for one or more buttons or the other stuff mentioned. 

I am desperately seeking just one of the 4 side buttons for a G-2300, G-2300B or G-2310 ect. (I think they are all the same side buttons in this series). I have the C clip, spring, washer, and o rings, just need the darn button as one of mine broke where the steel post attaches to the button and I'm really bummed about it as I loved my G-2300B. I'll take a whole dead G-2300 series if need be, but just need that darn button. Please help if you can.


----------



## lowtech

some more parts that just take away room in the watch part drawer.

- No G, but anyways... A Casio W 85, Module 1072. Works fine, but one lug is broken. Strap is included.
- Strap from a silver metallic Codename DW 8800. No strap keeper, a little fizzy at the edge, but works
- a blue strap off of a DW 069, also used on the 9000 series. No keeper, wear and tear
- a BROWN bezel off of a DW 056/5600. small crackslittle resin parts missing at the right side screw holes. But if you are despereately looking for a bezel in brown.. for teh costs of a stamp it´s yours.

all free if you cover the (true) shipping expenses.


----------



## hammers

good day! i'm trying to revive a dw6700 "skyforce" watch its missing a couple of bezel screws and a caseback screw also, dont know if theyre a universal size and i can steal one from another g shock or not any info will help or if anyone has any spares i have the money


Cheers!


----------



## xevious

I'm looking for a Module 242, which appeared in a number of early 1980's Casio solar watches, some of which were very close to G-Shock ruggedness. As an alternative, I'd settle for a module 548. I'm not completely sure it will work out for the case, but initial investigation looks hopeful. If the 548 module fails the test, I'll return it. Or... if someone is really good with troubleshooting module problems (my 242), I'd greatly appreciate a diagnostic!


----------



## kidcudder85

im looking for some dw6900ms-1 bezel screws, there a bit darker than normal 6900 screws, also any bezels/straps for a 6900 and a ga110
willing to pay


----------



## hummu

*Metal keepers*

My cat likes to chew on my daughters' Baby G straps. It has destroyed three keepers. I'm looking for metal strap keepers. ISTR one model (a 5600 variant?) that came with this. I need two. Anybody?


----------



## JorgeT

Looking for a spare mt-g 900 link w/pin. Hoping to find a small wristed person who doesn't need one? 

Please pm. Thanks.

Jorge


----------



## soul05

hi guys, i was wondering if anyone had a lead to where i can find a replacement bezel for my dw6500 skyforce. ive already called casio sales and service, and they told me to call casio parts usa. they told me it was not available. i guess cuz its so old...hopefully someone here has a spare or know where else i can find one.


----------



## chrisbo28

Is this a special bezel which isn't interchangeable from a similar model?


----------



## lowtech

Yes, it is.

This model is quite extraordinary and one of the biggest Gs until today.
I´ve seen some Bezels go on eBay germany in the last weeks (one was indeed a case including buttons and bezel)


----------



## got6ponies

soul05 said:


> hi guys, i was wondering if ........................


Used Non-Working Casio G-Shock DW-6500 | eBay


----------



## soul05

got6ponies said:


> Used Non-Working Casio G-Shock DW-6500 | eBay


 thanks, ive seen that auction. but i bought my 6500 for a quarter of that price haha. i only need a bezel too and was hoping for less than 50 dollars


----------



## Synchronicity

Looking for a DW-6800 bezel.


----------



## lowtech

Ok, i am not sure if this is ok by the rules, so pleas, mods just take it off should it be against any.

I offer a Fake screwback. It copies the early G-Shock design without the raised bezel parts (DW 500 style) and even has a fake push in screwback.

I got it with another (real) G-Shock and a Casio digi-watch.

Maybe it is a nice addition to the collection of real G-shocks for a vivid collector of the early style G-s. I repeat: It is not a real G-Shcok, nor a Casio. It just is trying to look like one.



















And i offer a nearly complete G-Lide DWX 112, Module 1978

It´s black, the strap shows light cracks and the Light button is missing. Works fine. I´d like to get the shipping costs and the costs for the battery i changed right before i broke off and lost the light button.

Sorry, no pics right now.

I am more4 the wearer and modder so i am not to much into displaying a collection and have no interest in keeping this watch. Shipping will be around 3,50 Euro worldwide, cheaper insdide germany.


----------



## hammers

hey, long shot here but i need a keeper for a dw8300 or any ideas for an alternative would help too, thanks.

And am even longer shot, a bezel for a dw 6900h-4 or would any red bezel do??


----------



## Tsip85

To Donate: Krink box and tin. I know some of you got short changed from Macy's when u bought your Krink. I would like to trade it to someone for a regular, larger sized (round, not the hex) tin. PM if interested. 

Sent from the Office of the Reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas


----------



## girothefiro

I'm not looking for a donation but am looking for reasonable priced DW-6900MS-1 module and black buckle from the strap (after a few buckles)

I'm also looking for a Bezel & strap from a DW-6900CS-4 which i'm happy to pay for as well as a module from a DW-6900CB-8.

Thanks


----------



## Bennyv81

*Maratac strap adapter never used, need the suunto adapter*

I am extremely happy to report I just received my first ever g ! A g9000-8 "stormtrooper", bad ass. I was so happy to get my maratac on it when it came I bought and just assumed the regular adapter would work, not ! I need the suunto clips. I would love just a swap if anyone has a set or if I need to pay a bit more whatever. I just figured if anyone could help it'd be here. 
Thanks


----------



## girothefiro

*Re: Maratac strap adapter never used, need the suunto adapter*

I have for trade brand new module taken from a DW6900NB-4.

I'm looking to trade for a brand new DW6900MS-1 module along with the black buckle and black screws (I'll send my silver buckle and screws along with my module)

Thanks


----------



## mikemxd

*Re: Maratac strap adapter never used, need the suunto adapter*

_Edited by Moderator_

Sorry, but this was a 'WTB'...


----------



## lowtech

*Re: Maratac strap adapter never used, need the suunto adapter*

Yours for the shipping costs plus 2,- € for the fresh battery...
DWX G-Lide model, module working fine, Light button missing, strap shows light cracks.



























Works fine, but the Light button is missing which annoys me to hell and back. As it is not complete i do not want to sell it and i don´t want to keep it either.


----------



## K42

*Re: Maratac strap adapter never used, need the suunto adapter*

Looking for:

G9000 Mudman parts. Mostly in need of strap end with the holes; not the one with the buckle. Both would be nice, but not required.

Willing to cover cost of packaging and shipping.

**Edit- No longer needed.


----------



## garrapata

I know that I am being rather optimistic posting this, but I really cannot track them down anywhere - so this is really my only remaining possible option.

a) DW6900MC-7 Jamin' Colours black and white (like urban camo) strap c/w buckle and retainer

If anyone has a set of these available, or can possibly point me in the direction of a seller with stock, I would be very grateful

TIA / VBR

g'pta


----------



## Kbaby-g

Never mind  I found a white strap I can buy


----------



## Scattercoreys

I'm currently looking for a Mudman bezel and strap for my G9000-3V. I dyed it all black but I think the bezel and strap are made of different materials because they are not the same shade of black after dyeing and it's driving me crazy. I think a set of G9000MS-1 bezel and straps would be ideal, but I'd take any Mudman strap and bezel combo that was all black. I'd take a donation or I'd be willing to pay.


----------



## lowtech

did you get my PM, garrapata?
I´ve got a DW 003 bezel.


----------



## garrapata

lowtech said:


> did you get my PM, garrapata?
> I´ve got a DW 003 bezel.


thanks lowtech - pm sent


----------



## Tsip85

Scattercoreys said:


> I'm currently looking for a Mudman bezel and strap for my G9000-3V. I dyed it all black but I think the bezel and strap are made of different materials because they are not the same shade of black after dyeing and it's driving me crazy. I think a set of G9000MS-1 bezel and straps would be ideal, but I'd take any Mudman strap and bezel combo that was all black. I'd take a donation or I'd be willing to pay.


PM sent...I have a MS-1 if you want to swap parts...but it is by no means NIB!


----------



## bugi

It is not a donation, but... Seraching ebay i found an interesting deal: Casio G Shock Inverted LCD Mod Service, STEALTH LOOK! | eBay

I think if someone needs a bezel, caseback or band or knows how to replace polarizing film it is a good deal.


----------



## soul05

bugi said:


> It is not a donation, but... Seraching ebay i found an interesting deal: Casio G Shock Inverted LCD Mod Service, STEALTH LOOK! | eBay
> 
> I think if someone needs a bezel, caseback or band or knows how to eplace polarizing film it is a good deal.


im pretty sure it is a service that only changed the polarization film. That said...it is a 5 dollar job you can do on you own in 30 minutes....


----------



## lowtech

BULLBARS GALORE!

Well, kind of.

I do own four Bullbars, 2 for the 6900/6600/6630/069 series, two from the DW oo3. I´ve heard those fit the G7900, too, but did never try.

I media blasted and repainted them, as they were chipped.

I will let go one of each, only postage costs (padded envelope with reinforcements, so they don´t get crushed). First come, first serve.


----------



## lowtech

The bars for the 003 are gone. I might be wrong regarding the fit on the 7900 - i´ve found a thread showing them on a riseman.


Edit: 6900 bars are gone too.


----------



## beebz

I' m looking for Bullbars. Specifically, for the dw- 5600ms or just the regular 5600 models.

If any one wants to donate/sell/trade then send me a P.M. Thank you.


----------



## Rocky555

Looking for bracelet links for Casio MR-G 130 (both steel or titanium links would be ok)

Between 1 and 4 pieces. The more, the merrier. b-)

Donor/seller will have my eternal gratitude and perhaps something else. :-!


----------



## Josejmarti

Help, I would like to know wht bezel can be put in place of the original DW-5600C...these apparently are scarce and expensive... am sure those of other models will fit with a little modification. Please advise.
[email protected]


----------



## Josejmarti

Hello amigos,

Can anyone spare a keeper for a black DW-5600C strap? How about a yellow strap aso for a DW-5600C nd the spring bars...I can pay postage...please email me.


----------



## moh6299

hi all was wondering if anybody had spare links for a mtg 1000 1aer thanks im in london uk


----------



## brvheart

If anyone has a 6900 Strap set they want to get rid of I would appreciate it. I only need the small strap holder that locks the strap down. Anyone have one to donate to me?


----------



## girothefiro

Has anyone got a black buckle like the one on a 'dw-6900ms-1' & the pin that holds it in or simple just the pin? If not, does anyone know if I can buy the buckles separately from Casio & what sort of pin is required so I can buy one elsewhere?


----------



## Tsip85

Because they still produce MS series watches with these black buckles, you should be able to get one from Casio. Try emailing Jacob at AmericanPerfit. Let him know what you're looking for and he can supply a part number, quote, and ordering instructions.


----------



## girothefiro

Tsip85 said:


> Because they still produce MS series watches with these black buckles, you should be able to get one from Casio. Try emailing Jacob at AmericanPerfit. Let him know what you're looking for and he can supply a part number, quote, and ordering instructions.


I've just emailed him, thanks. Do you know if Casio ever sell the buckles separately or is more likely i'm going to need to order the whole band?


----------



## Tsip85

I bet you can just get the buckle.


----------



## girothefiro

Okay brilliant, i'm waiting to hear back now. Will let you know what happens.


----------



## tribe125

Tsip85 said:


> I bet you can just get the buckle.


I bet you can't. ;-)

But I'd be happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## girothefiro

tribe125 said:


> I bet you can't. ;-)
> 
> But I'd be happy to be proved wrong.


I was thinking the same and i've just read the response and it's bad news.

I really don't want to buy a whole band for just the black buckle so will just have to stick with the plain one for now.

Can anyone tell me the sort of spring bar that is used to hold the buckle in so I can buy a replacement one?


----------



## rizqi

Hello there,

Im looking 1299 DW-002J-1 Bezel and Band, is there anyone still having this spare?

Thank you


----------



## brvheart

brvheart said:


> If anyone has a 6900 Strap set they want to get rid of I would appreciate it. I only need the small strap holder that locks the strap down. Anyone have one to donate to me?


 Anyone??


----------



## girothefiro

Does anyone have a black buckle (DW6900) they would like to swap for a silver one?

I'd also be looking for a black 'G' button that I could trade for a black/gold one (DW6900CB-1) if anyone is interested.

Thanks.


----------



## sharpie

I have 4 original vintage DW-6000 bezel screws // golden colored //.

These are probably fitting other vintage G-Shocks bezels too - but I never tried.

They are lying around here for too long now.

If someone is interested, please get in contact with me via pm / forum mail.

Greetings,

sharpie


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf

Hi, I'm looking for a replacement black case, yes the actual case or one that would fit this module plus the non-buckle strap. I accidentally trenched out the spring bar holes trying to put maratac adapters on this watch so now this watch isn't wearable but it still works. If somebody has any ideas it would be really helpful as this was my favorite Gshock, being solar power and comfortable. It's a G2300. Thank you.


----------



## jhobbs

girothefiro said:


> Does anyone have a black buckle (DW6900) they would like to swap for a silver one?
> 
> I'd also be looking for a black 'G' button that I could trade for a black/gold one (DW6900CB-1) if anyone is interested.
> 
> Thanks.


Don't know if the same holds true for the DW6900MS strap but the DW5600MS strap is 1-2mm wider at the buckle end than the regular strap so the black buckle on a std. series strap is going to be a little loose.


----------



## JacksonExports

Hi Everyone,

I am looking for a DW6900 MC-7 Strap. In the middle of a 6900 mod and need strap to complete.

Cheers


----------



## Carlax37

I am looking for model [343] MMA-200W IC board and small digital display if any has spares thanks


----------



## tracyv

*Re: Parts Donation Thread -- Looking for bull bars for the DW5600E and DW6900.*

Hi,

Looking for bull bars for the DW5600E and DW6900.

Please PM me if you have any to donate or sell. b-)

Thank you!!

-- Tracy V


----------



## M5600

*Re: Parts Donation Thread -- Looking for bull bars for the DW5600E and DW6900.*

Anyone have a spare glass (unfitted) for DW-5600C please PM me.
thx


----------



## DaZe831

*Re: Parts Donation Thread -- Looking for bull bars for the DW5600E and DW6900.*

Hey guys, does anyone have a band or bezel for a DW6900? Or any 6900 parts, feel free to PM me 

Thanks guys


----------



## Txemizo

*ALL PARTS GONE TO A GOOD HOME!*

Please see pics, this is all up for grabs and I will only expect the postage payment for them, if you are interested, or exchange for any parts related to the following models: DW6600, DW5200, DW5600C.

The parts you see are the remains of a period of restoration and have little information about them, what you see is what you get. One note though, the analog G-Shock, to my own surprise, works, please see the digital counter in the picture.

I hope they will help someone!


----------



## girothefiro

I have a brand new silver G-Shock buckle from a DW-6900NB-4 which I would like to swap for a any 22mm black buckle.

If not I will sell for £4.50 shipped to put towards buying a black buckle. PM me if interested as it will alert me quicker. Thanks


----------



## lowtech

I have some parts to donate:

A good blue / silver DW 003 bezel - taken

dark blue strap (like the DW 9052 one)m, with signs of wear, but will hold the watch to your wrist - taken

DW 8800 Codename straps, one blue / orange, one grey black, no strap keepers, ends with the holes are somewhat fuzzy

Woven blue strap off of a DW 9500, two piece style with velcro closure

half a dark blue strap with metal mesh insert ( Jason/ DW 9000 style)

G- ShockDWX 112, working, missing light button - taken

Pics to follow

Btw: Thanks again Txemizo, those parts will surely help with some future projects. Hope you are satisfied with the swap.


----------



## Txemizo

lowtech said:


> Btw: Thanks again Txemizo, those parts will surely help with some future projects. Hope you are satisfied with the swap.


No problem at all it was my pleasure, thank you for proposing the swap in first place, I am glad the parts will help ;-)


----------



## Carlax37

Hi boys I will soon have divers 22mm rubber/resin straps that I will be giving away if anyone wants one for their casio divers style, then please PM me so I can send it. It will be avaible from monday/tuesday thanks Carla


----------



## Carlax37

Carlax37 said:


> Hi boys I will soon have divers 22mm rubber/resin straps that I will be giving away if anyone wants one for their casio divers style, then please PM me so I can send it. It will be avaible from monday/tuesday thanks Carla


Sorry everyone these have been taken thanks 

Carla


----------



## johnny.bravus

Looking for a white bezel for my GA, I want to modd it. Can pay. Thanx.


----------



## overturn

Guys I'm looking for a module for a dwm-101 with sentimental value. 

The module no. is 1918.


----------



## the1hatman

Hello all!

I am looking for a white keeper that will fit a standard 5600E strap. Will gladly pay. Feel free to PM me. Thank you


----------



## tribe125

Please note that payment, for anything other than postage, should not be a factor in this sub-forum. WUS has dedicated forums for sales and 'Wanted To Buys'.


----------



## ehuang99

I am new to the forums. I am looking for a W-50U case. Mine is broken at one of the attachment point for the band. Everything else is working fine. I just love that watch, simple, elegant, think and square. If you have a W-50U please advise. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Carlax37

Does anyone still have an old casio MRA-12W casing kicking about? it doesn't matter if it is working or not thanks i can pay for postage if required thanks


----------



## tribe125

Carlax37 said:


> Does anyone still have an old casio MRA-12W casing kicking about? it doesn't matter if it is working or not thanks *i can pay if required* thanks


Read two posts up.


----------



## Carlax37

tribe125 said:


> Read two posts up.


I was talking about postage sorry if it was interpreted as something else


----------



## tribe125

Carlax37 said:


> I was talking about postage sorry if it was interpreted as something else


Gotcha. |>


----------



## lowtech

I offer:

Parts of a DW-002, like pictured: Case and back, strap (has a crack), upper bezel (rough),lower bezel (ok), winglets


















Casio F30, back is teared, condition unknown (i can put in a 2016 to check if anyone asks...), Timex Ironman, i believe it only displayed - - - -










Codename strap. keeper is missing, holed part is fuzzy. half a strap in dark blue, complete webbed strap off of a DW 9500










EDIT: The winglets and upper and lower DW 002 bezel are no longer available, they are on their way to a new home.


----------



## chicabites

im looking for parts for a *CASIO G-SHOCK TOUGH SOLAR WHITE G-5600GR-7* [edited by moderator]* i need the straps and bezel maybe the whole watch, also the box if you have it thanks.

*(no money stuff here, please, apart from postage)


----------



## Carlax37

Hi boys I will soon have a spare casio diver style MMA-200W it will have the crystal and the casing along with the bezel, The crsytal has some scratches along with the bezel but it will be of use to someone as the casing is still in good condition. It doesn't have the back casing but would still benefict someone  mail me if interested 

Carla


----------



## A37semerson

Anyone have a set of Pathfinder PAW240 strap adapters they didn't use? [edited by moderator] Planning on putting a grey Zulu or similar strap on it so if anyone has one of those laying around....glad to pay. PM me.


----------



## tribe125

A reminder, as stated just a few posts up, that this is a _donation _thread.

*Moderator*


----------



## sumeet_teg

*Re: Dw-6700 • 1230*

dying to get my dw6700 back in shape...except the body evthng else is in shape .. if u can extend help.. i'll be grateful... [email protected]


----------



## Carlax37

*Re: Dw-6700 • 1230*

Hi there if anyone has a dead casio MMA-200W movement then that would be great as i have rebuilt most of it up just need a couple of part concerning the crown mechanism then please pm me thanks

Carla


----------



## got6ponies

anyone have a baby *G* "keeper" for my daughters watch?


----------



## StephenWatch

Looking for a *BLACK* 20mm buckle for my G Shock - I will PayPal to cover your post & packaging.... many thanks, stephen


----------



## bainbridgeny

Hi everyone. I'm looking for either a pink bezel or band for a DW6900. I really want to make a Breast Cancer Awareness Month themed G. I have funds, message me!


----------



## Sputnik_8

Hi everyone, i'm new here and this is my first post...
Anyway i'm desperately searching for *DW-8200* Band + Bezel! I bought via e-bay last year a Real Black Bezel from Japan but i was not able to get the band for it, so i'm not so happy with my Black Bezel and Grey Band. I will not give my *DW-8200* up, so if someone have parts or know where I can get parts please contact me.
I red that the *GF-8250* Band + Bezel in yellow will fit in the *DW-8200* - if someone have *GF-8250* parts to donate i will be very happy!!
Thanks in advance


----------



## Lan Maskot

Hi lowtech , is there by any chance that DW-5900 mentioned is available? 

Please, as I looking forward for the module 914 for my DW-5900 that has been kept for years in drawer.

If anyone can assist, would be much grateful.

Thanks.


----------



## lowtech

Sorry, the DW 5900 mentioned pages before is gone for a long time. sorry if didn´t i edit that post. ATM only the parts i mentioned in my last post are available.


----------



## NEPats

What a great thread, Thank you. I am looking for a bezel for a dw6900, just the classic one that has red and white letters on black bezel. I got deet bug spray on mine, and it didnt end up too good for the current bezel. You can send me a PM. Thank you very much.


----------



## lowtech

NEPats, i do not know where you are from, but there are currently some on eBay.de for cheap or Tiktox or Casiosalesandservice can hook you up for a good price. Bezels tend to be the parts that rot first, so they show up rather seldom here...


----------



## Carlax37

Hi guys I have two Casio MMA-200W divers stainless steel casing though don't have the back case and also have a MMA-200W movement the only good bits that are working is the circuit board and the digital display and the quartz oscillator Which can be used to revive your dead Casio Divers MMA-200W watch if interested then please PM me thanks Carla X


----------



## bmcoleman

Hello all. I am looking for a CASIO G9000MS-1 case/bezel. PM me if you can help.

Brett


----------



## jackowacko

VADER_01 said:


> *I have a DW-8200 & DW-9050 module.A complete white DW-8200 bezel/strap.A DW-9050 strap.A DW-6900 plastic buckle.*


Hi can I have the 8200 module n white bezel n strap?


----------



## hammers

I know this is a longshot but I'm after a dw002 bezel, any colour will suffice thanks.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## PsychoMantis21

Hello everyone! I'm looking for a strap keeper that will fit on a GA-110C. PM me if you have one to spare. Thank you!


----------



## captnstarstripe

Hi All! I am new here and just bought a Casio MR-G 100 with the stainless steel band. I need a couple of links for the band to fit me. If anyone has a link or 2 they can spare I will gladly pay costs.


----------



## W_reck

i want a bezel for my 6600/6900
can anyone tell me the ideal price for a simple black bezel on ebay ?


----------



## butchick1117

looks like everybody here is need, nobody's donating


----------



## StephenWatch

butchick1117 said:


> looks like everybody here is need, nobody's donating


I'm afraid that's simply not true - we have many generous donors...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/parts-donation-thread-452564-7.html#post4279766

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/parts-donation-thread-452564-7.html#post4229960

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/parts-donation-thread-452564-7.html#post4225499

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/parts-donation-thread-452564-7.html#post4194222

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/parts-donation-thread-452564-8.html#post4384212

Although admittedly, you do have to take the trouble to read the thread, not just the last few posts :-!


----------



## butchick

thanks for linking those threads


----------



## transonent

Hello. I am new to this forum. Just joined yesterday. Can't believe it's taken me this long to get into g shocks. Love my Riseman and Mudman!

Needed- I am looking for the "wings" that go with the GW7900 straps. Please help if you have one to spare. Much appreciated.


----------



## moh6299

hi looking for 2links for mtg 1000. also does anybody know if a MTG-900DU Bracelet will fit thr mtg 1000 thanks


----------



## G Lord

My poor DW6600 has a cracked bezel after 7 years but still alive and growing strong. Any DW6600/6900 bezel around there...?


----------



## Gret4U93

Pictures and possibly more to come when I get a chance.


----------



## ShadyAce

can someone donate a 6900R strap or bezel?


----------



## Aquatic

*resin casing for a MT-G 512*

I am looking for the inner resin casing for a *MT-G 512*. Can anyone help please?









In this pics you can see the damage and reason for requesting a replacement.
The loops that hold in the strap pins are torn through:-(









Cheers
C


----------



## sarah01

*Re: resin casing for a MT-G 512*

Hi! Im in need of a spare box! I had a G-Shock in post, and box is battered. As its a gift i would like a nice new box! If anyone can help, please contact me. (im from UK)

Thanks in advance!

Sarah


----------



## lowtech

*Re: resin casing for a MT-G 512*

Box as in "Cardboard box" or "hexagonal plastic box" or are you looking for a round or hexagonal tin?


----------



## lowtech

*Re: resin casing for a MT-G 512*

Time to offer some stuff out of my parts box.

Some items have been offered before, but it is hard to browse through the complete thread - so here we go.

Casio Oceanus Box, faux leather. Came with one of my G´s - i can´t stand the wrong packaging... I´d happily take a G-Shock stand in trade, but will donate, too.



















Casio F-30 - hole in plastic back, biut i giuess it will run.










DW-003 case - only interesting for the pushers, i guess as the crystal is pitted. *RESERVED*










Casio AQ-100W, Module 358 ana-digi



















Sorry, no seal. Screws are there. Digital time runs, analog does not, i guess it´s the batt?! Find out yourself... Gold accents (crown, hands, pushers and Bezel print) Lume quite good (for a Casio...)

Some rugh straps - amaybe good for the buckles or until a new one arrives...

Blue webbed one off a 9050, blue resin half one, yellow one off of a DW-003, grey Codename 8800 one.


















*
The blue strap with the black buckle is reserved.*


----------



## LJUSMC

*DW5600E bezel protector*

Anyone got one they can donate? Or, conversely, advice on how to find one? I hear they're discontinued....


----------



## mack290

lowtech said:


> I´d be interested in the black 6600 band as i have a 6600 coming in with a red one.
> 
> Also looking for a light button for a DWX 112
> 
> I offer parts for a DW 9000 (the one issued to the french military)
> available parts are: Case without original buttons (blue ones from a G-lide model available), Bezel, small crack above the llight button, one of the black pins is missing, two holes are a bit loose thread wise. includes the insert behind the cristal and if you like the SS backplate, made in Japan and the seal
> Module (timekeeping works, without battery, no polarizing film on at the moment, did experiment with it, EL does not work)


Sir, I am interested in the DW-9000 parts. Are they still available?

TIA


----------



## lowtech

Oh well...maybe... I´ll have to take a look if the stuff is still lying around, that post is kinda old and i have moved in the meantime.


----------



## psweeting

Here's another one from someone wanting something...

I've just received an MRG-121T and whilst it does just about fit my wrist it's a little bit tight. It didn;t come with any spare links so if anyone has one, I'd be your friend forever.


----------



## AurelioS

If there is ANYONE out there that can help... I am looking for a replacement case and strap for a Brazilian frogman (GW-200CF). Any leads or referrals would be greatly appreciated!!
Thanks 
Aurelio
e: aureliosisto @ yahoo.com (please remove the spaces  )


----------



## AurelioS

Still looking - thanks in advance!
Aurelio


----------



## jhobbs

I've got some items I'd like to offer up for anyone who might be able to use them. Don't feel like finishing these up and am tired of tinkering. To be honest I'd like someone to take the whole lot but am willing to send out whatever someone might need. Just ask for a few bucks to cover postage is all. No pics, sorry.

G-2210 case with working module. No bezel pieces but have bezel screws
DW-6600 case with working module. No bezel pieces but have bezel screws
DW-6900 case with working module (no battery installed. No bezel pieces (have screws) no pushers, gasket is stretched
DW-6900 faceplate
DW-6900/6600 module gasket ring?
DW-6900/6600 module caseback gasket
5 Resin Straps fitting the models above. Most are pretty roached but still wearable.

** everything is spoken for. Thanks **


----------



## bopis

*anyone?*

hi all! does anyone have bezel and strap for my DW-8400 and DW-9050? PM me for information please. thanks a lot


----------



## Nato060

I have a DW9100 with resin rot on the bezel, so if anyone has a replacement bezel for DW9100 Riseman, it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Nato060

I also need a replacement bracelet for my GW-810. The band is found on the GW800 and GW810. I see it on eBay for $50-$60, and Casio's site has it for $50, but I paid only $30 for the watch itself and i don't feel like spending more than I spent on the watch on a bracelet for it.


----------



## lowtech

To give this thread a little life...

I have this "Hommage" that i got together with a real G-Shock. Maybe somebody wants to add this to his collection of real ones to show how far the real thing stands above the fake crowd:




























Again, this is no G-shock. It´sa working digital watch along the design of the first G-Shocks, and as it neither says Casio nor G-Shock, technically it´s not a fake, but a Hommage.
Yet, iwouldn´t wear it but it´s a nice conversation piece around G-Shock fans.


----------



## Seele

I am hoping to fix up my first and only G-Shock MTG-700SC-2JF I bought some time ago at a collectors fair quite inexpensively. The four caseback screws were missing, while my watchmaker found some which were almost good enough they are not holding the caseback securely enough. I would be most grateful to know if a fellow member has spare ones. Thank you.


----------



## chronic01uk

Hi all wondering if anyone can help out I need a module (1199) for a DW-6600 mine died due to failed seal (water) if anyone has one spare/lying around it would be greatly appreciated I can pay postage i'm in the uk.

Thanks to all in advance
chronic01uk


----------



## daveinspain

Looking for a 1289 mod.....please....or any other module that might fit into a 6900


----------



## lowtech

I should have one, please PM me for details.


----------



## blueproximity

Hello, I have this modded GW6900, and it's stealthed. What I really want to do is change the grey button into a black one  anybody here who might have an extra black button? Here is the pic of the gshock:


modified-gshock by blueproximity, on Flickr


----------



## got6ponies

got6ponies said:


> anyone have a baby *G* "keeper" for my daughters watch?


*still looking!!!!!!!*


----------



## The Castle

Might aswell post anyone have a bezel or strap that belongs to the
GA-100A
that they may care to donate?
Please feel free to message me.


----------



## StephenWatch

got6ponies said:


> *still looking!!!!!!!*


This keeper may be an option for you...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/strap-keeper-black-pu-minor-review-681683.html


----------



## BleachOne

Hey Guy, just found this fourm a couple days ago, and am really liking it, I was wanting to dye all the now off White Casio Bape DW-6900 to Orange and wile takeing it apart 2 of my buttons broke, They are the Bigger buttons out of the 4, if anyone can send me a link to a seller or website were I can get a couple LMK

Heres a link to my Photobuck of the watch and the Buttons- http://i632.photobucket.com/albums/uu44/BleachOneBMX/d9af5147.jpg


----------



## godizded

It makes sense that they broke. This is a fake DW-6900, Bleach.

Sorry to bring bad news. If you can, get the real thing. It's much more hard.

Cheers,

G.



BleachOne said:


> Hey Guy, just found this fourm a couple days ago, and am really liking it, I was wanting to dye all the now off White Casio Bape DW-6900 to Orange and wile takeing it apart 2 of my buttons broke, They are the Bigger buttons out of the 4, if anyone can send me a link to a seller or website were I can get a couple LMK
> 
> Heres a link to my Photobuck of the watch and the Buttons- http://i632.photobucket.com/albums/uu44/BleachOneBMX/d9af5147.jpg


----------



## bob_mullis

Hi I am looking for a bezel for my DW002. Thanks bob


----------



## Carlax37

Hi am looking for caseback screws for AW-20 or AW-21U and battery retainer clip and gasket if they are in good condition. thanks Carla


----------



## Saisao

Hi guys,

Im looking for bezel and straps for my 2 vintage g-shocks. Anyone who has spare please let me know if I can buy it from you or I can trade my modded G2110RE-MSPEC-1 g-shock.

1. DW5600C (screwback model)
2. DW8500 Codename 


Thank you in advance.

Sai, PH


----------



## cuica

Looking for bull-bars for my GLX5600, if you have a spare, even if well used, PM me! Thanks.


----------



## theChisel

*found, thanks!


----------



## H I

Hi

What about you this watch?


----------



## G-fob

I know it's long shot but i am looking for a bezel for my GW-M5600, or anyone can show me where to get one with affordable price. Thanks


----------



## lowtech

I thought it was time to put back some life in here...

Up for grabs (you pay actual shipping costs) are:










Baby G BG-158, module 2286. Unknown condition, but i guess a new batt will fire it up. Strap keeper missing, springbars are there.

Casio W-725, module 1000, no strap. Sadly no beeps and no light. Have not looked inside, so maybe just the spring?!

Case and seal off of a DW-003, Light button missing, pitted crystal - *CASE IS GONE*

Backplate for a DW-002, Module 1299, stamped made in Korea










Used, but useable resin for a G-100/101, strap keeper missing

white resin (yellowed) from a fake BAPE. Maybe interesting for dyeing experiments?! Fits a DW-6900 case.

G-3010/3011 back resin cover, grey

red/grey one piece resin strap, used, i have (and will include) the springbar and actual clasp, but the tang is missing) *GONE*

2 differently coloured adaptors, one grey, one was clear *GONE*

first come, first serve.


----------



## 1onehandwill

Looking for bull-bars or any spare parts for my 6900 if yo00u have any spares, even if well used I thank you or any square g-shock parts or false g-shock for testing. Contact me PM


----------



## WillyLix

is that a screw back on the digi watch?


----------



## Paff

I'm looking for Bull bars for my dw-5600BB so if you bought those and don't like it in your watch or something feel free to offer those to me. I'm interested on Orginals, replacements and used ones also colour is not a problem.


----------



## JoseCanseco

Up for grabs:

1 original band for a DW5300 (no bezel, sorry). There 2 visible cracks when flexed in the opposite direction of its natural curve but otherwise in great shape for its age. Definitely wearable.

*GONE* 1 original white band for a GW-M5600/6900. Shows obvious signs of wear but it's in great functional shape *GONE*


----------



## Arcy

Hi,Does anyone happen to have a bezel for a DW-6700 (Skyforce), mine's about 15 years old and is split in a few places.


----------



## WillyLix

Does anybody have screws that will fit the 4 sides of a 6900 bezel?


----------



## StaRemix

*DW6900 part inside the module that connects light*

I've tried to do a EL light modification and lost a part during it when I put a picture in the inside the module.

If you know what the name of the part is, please let me know...

I was told it may have been a small rubber part and fits on top of the plastic 
sheet that sticks out on the left.

Model is a DW6900SN-1. All the same as stock DW6900s.

If anyone has done this job before or even a few times, please message me so
so I can get some advice. I do not want to mess up another module =(

Thanks!!


----------



## awaters18

I'm looking for replacement straps and bezel for a GW-410TCJ-7JR, the white triple crown edition.


----------



## Scotty_222

just looking for some strap adapters if anyone has any?? and double band velcro straps. either unused or in good condition.
willing to pay for it.. bull bars if there are any around?


----------



## aFriendNamed5

Request - DW-004 Bezel

I know these are like hens teeth these days, but does anyone have a spare? Got an old 004 that has huge sentimental value and I don't want to let it go. I live in the UK but am willing to pay overseas shipping so long as it's not too crippling!
If anyone has, or knows of anything that may help please get in touch. 

Many thanks.


----------



## rza1069

Hello friends. 
Looking for a GA100 glossy band. Thank you!


----------



## lalo1704

looking for a dw-6900 module. thanks in advance!!


----------



## lowtech

lowtech said:


> I thought it was time to put back some life in here...
> 
> Up for grabs (you pay actual shipping costs) are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby G BG-158, module 2286. Unknown condition, but i guess a new batt will fire it up. Strap keeper missing, springbars are there.
> 
> Casio W-725, module 1000, no strap. Sadly no beeps and no light. Have not looked inside, so maybe just the spring?!
> 
> Case and seal off of a DW-003, Light button missing, pitted crystal - *CASE IS GONE*
> 
> Backplate for a DW-002, Module 1299, stamped made in Korea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used, but useable resin for a G-100/101, strap keeper missing - *still there*
> 
> white resin (yellowed) from a fake BAPE. Maybe interesting for dyeing experiments?! Fits a DW-6900 case. *GONE*
> 
> G-3010/3011 back resin cover, grey - *still there*
> 
> red/grey one piece resin strap, used, i have (and will include) the springbar and actual clasp, but the tang is missing) *GONE*
> 
> 2 differently coloured adaptors, one grey, one was clear *GONE*
> 
> first come, first serve.


Updated, see above.


----------



## håland

Hey guys, 
Looking for a G-9000 mudman bezel in any colour other than olive or black. Hit me up if you've got something spare, we can talk about price.
Anybody who's got mudman modules they want to get rid of too, similarly, hit me up.

Cheers! =)


----------



## lalo1704

hey guys looking for a dw-6900 bezel and strap. i was able to get a module off the bay but was wondering if anyone has a strap and or bezel that they no longer need. Thanks.


----------



## Bear1845

Hi guys, looking for replacement band, face parts, etc...for a *GW002-KA*, Rainforest Edition. PM me! Thanks!


----------



## Sneakerlover123

Hi guys im in desperate need of a module for my DW6900 gshock im looking for "1289" module..
i accidentally broke it while trying to do a mod smh if anyone can help please, want this watch back to normal soon. thanks !!!!


----------



## SteveDaveMcQueen

I'm looking for any GD-100, GA-100, or GA110 modules. Working or not.


----------



## js3o2

i'm looking for this part. if anyone has it i'll buy it. it's the metal thing that says casio. it's for a dw9052. thanks


----------



## huwbun

Hey guys i have an old dw 9000 i think with module 1627, i think the module seems to work but is missing the spring for alarm the battery clip is broken and there is a back case screw missing, im looking to possibly get this repaired, or do it myself if anny of you guys can help me out with the bits ? are the back case screws all same size ? are the alarm springs all the same ? anyone with a complete module kicking around they wanna sell or donate to my cause ? looking to revive my first g for its centimental value ?


----------



## lowtech

I do have soem DW-9000/9050/003/004 spares and think i can fix ya.
Let me have a look this weekend. As usual in this thread, you pay shipping, parts are free.


----------



## huwbun

that would be awsome if ya could cheers very much !


----------



## CFARR44

Looking for a GDF100-4 Bezel and Straps. Willing to pay. Do not need the module

PM me


----------



## js3o2

looking for a strap holder. like this one


----------



## anxiety

Hi all I hope it's not too cheeky doing my first post in this thread but I am restoring a 1998 dw-003. I've put on a new strap and ordered a dw-9052 bezel to replace the original which disintergrated despite my efforts with bostick. Since I'm giving it a new life I would like to upgrade it with a negative display but all I can find is polarized sheets in large sizes which I really do not want that much. 
Could some one donate me a small section - enough for one watch?
Many many thanks.
Adrian


----------



## anxiety

I've just found this in ebay. Smart Polarising film sheet view material stresses 50mm | eBay

Would this be suitable for the neg display mod?
TIA


----------



## Scsu74

Looking for g-2300 end piece adapters if anyone has some?


----------



## kandyredcoi

can we do trades here? like WTT? parts for parts?


----------



## drocha94

Hi, all

Newbie here...My G-Shock MTG900 is my favorite "every day" watch I've had for a few years, but a button cover(?) fell off a while ago and I never found it, or had a warranty for the watch so I couldn't just fix it. So now the mechanism for pushing the button is exposed for the "Adjust" function. Other than that, I still where the watch every day and it works perfect. I figure it's a long-shot, but that's the only missing part and it's kind of annoying. Thanks to anyone that can help.

P.S. Sorry if this is not how this thread operates! Additionally, if you need me to take a picture to see what I am talking about, I'll do so whenever I wrangle up a camera.


----------



## anxiety

drocha94 said:


> Hi, all
> 
> Newbie here...My G-Shock MTG900 is my favorite "every day" watch I've had for a few years, but a button cover(?) fell off a while ago and I never found it, or had a warranty for the watch so I couldn't just fix it. So now the mechanism for pushing the button is exposed for the "Adjust" function. Other than that, I still where the watch every day and it works perfect. I figure it's a long-shot, but that's the only missing part and it's kind of annoying. Thanks to anyone that can help.
> 
> P.S. Sorry if this is not how this thread operates! Additionally, if you need me to take a picture to see what I am talking about, I'll do so whenever I wrangle up a camera.


Welcome to the site from another newbie. If you still cant find a button, how about making one out of epoxy putty?


----------



## drocha94

Not a bad idea. I would have never thought of that. If I can't find a replacement, I'll definitely keep that in mind. Thanks!


----------



## StaRemix

Hello all!

I am looking for a DW6900 part. It is the part that surrounds the module, I think its called the inner cushion?
It is the part which is shock resistant to protect the module. It is a metal shaped like the module and has a rubber black surrounding. 

The parts I have are:

DW6900 - back rubber cushion.

DW6900 - module: some numbers are missing on the display. Fixable I think, not sure, but happened from a EL mod that went wrong.


----------



## JxXx

Hi all,I just won an blue atomic king off eBay,the seller could even be here!
I have a funny request.
Cos it only comes with watch,no tin and manual.I would like to ask if anyone here does not want their tin and manual to give me?of course i wouldn't mind paying abit for shipping fees etc.Since this is only my 2nd g-shock(first being D&R),I do not have any g-shock tins other than that at all.
I am sort of perfectionist,i love things to be in complete order 

I am based outside US,but have an US address.Any kind souls pls send me a PM if ya Ok with giving up yr tins!
Thanks!


----------



## anxiety

kandyredcoi said:


> can we do trades here? like WTT? parts for parts?


Any one????
I've got a non G Shock which I would like to trade for a G Shock. It's not working so could it be considered for parts??


----------



## anxiety

Anyone????? 
Got any issues with have a trade posted here?


----------



## lowtech

Trades shall be posted in the sales and trade section. This thread is intended to post Casio G-Shock parts/watches thst you are willing to give away free.
Asking for parts is bending teh rules a bit but is not sanctioned by the Moderators, but offering watches, be it for trade or sale is not appropriate here and suited better in the Sales section.

And btw, no matter where you post, soem details about what you offer and maybe a pic or two will make it easier... ;-)


----------



## anxiety

lowtech said:


> And btw, no matter where you post, soem details about what you offer and maybe a pic or two will make it easier... ;-)


Hi mate, thanks for clearing that up. An other member asked the question a few posts back and no one replied, and I have something to trade and posted in the trade section and wondered if it was ok to post or link here.


----------



## moosehead

Lost a screw to my 7900 today (face, stainless) I'd love it if someone had one or could point me in the direction on where I can buy a few!!!!!!!


----------



## anxiety

moosehead said:


> Lost a screw to my 7900 today (face, stainless) I'd love it if someone had one or could point me in the direction on where I can buy a few!!!!!!!


Hi, I havent got any but will these do?

Regards

Edit: Sorry, just realised, wrong screws....


----------



## moosehead

anxiety said:


> Hi, I havent got any but will these do?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Edit: Sorry, just realised, wrong screws....


thanks for the attempt!


----------



## Jelly Bean

Hi,

I'm after a light button for the G-Shock G-Lide DWX 112. It's an old watch so I'm not holding out much hope tbh.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Caliper1681

Hello people. I was wondering if anybosy here had a 927 module for a vintage Casio quattrograph. 
Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## benhudson

Hmm, I tried to post already but I'm on my phone and it didn't seem to work - apologies if this is a double post.

In short, this is my first post over here, since I'm mostly found in the Vostok forum (Vostoks are basically Russian manual analogue G-Shocks!), but I recently got a G-9000 and almost straight away lost a bezel screw.

If anyone has a bezel screw for a G-9000 Mudman, or even just knows where to find one, what size they are or what other watches (or other items, I've heard Nokias?) use similar screws, I'd really appreciate it.

I'm in the UK, and have checked Tiktox - they only sell them as part of a (thirty quid) refurb kit. Has anyone tried buying just screws from them?

Best wishes,
Ben


----------



## benhudson

By a miracle that has only happened to me twice (the other time with an utterly irreplaceable and very, very small watch movement screw), I have found the screw.

That said, I'm generally unhappy with the screws on my Mudman... they're very small, have a short threaded section (which is unnecessarily much narrower than the shaft), and worse of all... HAVE A CROSS HEAD (I won't try to specify which sort of cross head; they're too small and I usually get it wrong. They're all abominations in this day and age, anyway). So I will be looking into the possibility of finding suitable dimension cap head screws for an easy, but very nice mod. (These, for example, might make a very fancy alternative for the band screws - Pro-Bolt Titanium Tapered Socket Cap M1.6 x 8mm (DIS). The only downside is that they would effectively tap out the plastic screw holes, making the mod irreversible. Need to check dimensions as well...)

Cheers anyway,
Ben



benhudson said:


> Hmm, I tried to post already but I'm on my phone and it didn't seem to work - apologies if this is a double post.
> 
> In short, this is my first post over here, since I'm mostly found in the Vostok forum (Vostoks are basically Russian manual analogue G-Shocks!), but I recently got a G-9000 and almost straight away lost a bezel screw.
> 
> If anyone has a bezel screw for a G-9000 Mudman, or even just knows where to find one, what size they are or what other watches (or other items, I've heard Nokias?) use similar screws, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> I'm in the UK, and have checked Tiktox - they only sell them as part of a (thirty quid) refurb kit. Has anyone tried buying just screws from them?
> 
> Best wishes,
> Ben


----------



## Vdubz

Hi all, I'm looking for a keeper for a baby g BG-3000 any color will do.


----------



## jardinra

does anyone have an extra strap keeper they don't mind parting with? Preferably black but I'll take any color.

thanks


----------



## Chrono Trigger

looking for bullbars for either a 5600 or 6900. please let me know if you have a set that you don't want

thanks


----------



## noriean

Looking for a 1289 mod.....please....or any other module that might fit into a 6900


----------



## Badiss DJ

Desperately seeking a DW-8500 or DW-8400 Bezel!! If anyone could help I would be soooooooooo grateful!!!


----------



## d0ink

Extra GW7900B-1 Strap + Bezel

* Both in OK & USED Condition
* No charge other than simply paying for SH fees, which should be $2.00 to ship it anywhere in the US.

I don't login here much so the fastest way to contact me is VIA email ([email protected])


----------



## huwbun

d0ink said:


> Extra GW7900B-1 Strap + Bezel
> 
> * Both in OK & USED Condition
> * No charge other than simply paying for SH fees, which should be $2.00 to ship it anywhere in the US.
> 
> I don't login here much so the fastest way to contact me is VIA email ([email protected])


Email sent ill take these off ur hands mate if ur willing to post to uk

cheers

Huw


----------



## alexshay32393

Im looking for a watchband for a g7900. Black preferably. Willing to pay.


----------



## Lemper

alexshay32393 said:


> Im looking for a watchband for a g7900. Black preferably. Willing to pay.


I think someone will definitely have one here.


----------



## Ozimandius

I'm looking for a link or two for the GShock G-740D-9AV. Does anyone have an extra one? This belt is used in other GShocks too fortunately.


----------



## Ozimandius

Here's my thread with the picture of the watch and link:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f89/wtb-extra-links-casio-g-shock-g-740d-cockpit-672631.html#post5984851


----------



## DKOY

Does anyone have 4 bezel screws that fit the DW6900 that they don't need? Doesn't matter if they are stripped or not, as long as they can still be gripped with a screwdriver. Thanks!


----------



## WillyLix

Does Anyone have a black 5600 bezel lying around? could be different variants of a black 5600 bezel. Doesn't have to be too specific. Thanks.


----------



## iu7576

All Gone:

I have the following:

One DW-6100 running Nato strap lugs, no strap. Gone

Two DW-6600 neither is running, I don't know if they don't work or just need a new battery. Gone

One DW-8700 not running, same as above. Gone

One DW-5600 no bezel, not running see above. Gone


----------



## anxiety

Didn't last long did it??? LOL


----------



## riffraff

Anyone a black keeper to fit a 6900 laying around? Condition doesn't much matter...it's for a beater.


----------



## riffraff

riffraff said:


> Anyone a black keeper to fit a 6900 laying around? Condition doesn't much matter...it's for a beater.


Got one. Thanks greg1491! :-! :-!


----------



## Snowback

Anyone have 1 or 2 bezel screws for a DW-5600C? I'm restoring an oldie but one of the screws is bent. TIA!


----------



## arkane

I'm also looking for a black keeper for my Atomic-Solar GW-XXXX.
Condition doesn't matter. Thanks!! :-!


----------



## DrPlapg

am looking for bezel and velcro strap for DW-6900BD-1T.


----------



## phattbam

springbar for a GW-M56XX... I was doing some resin swaps and didnt think it was going to fly across the bed room.  i'm in Cali, (NorCal) if anyone has one to donate


----------



## eriek.ind

Hi... I need dwx 100p parts specially for Backlight parts...somebody can help? thanks...


----------



## Y4BBZY

Need 2 buttons/bumper for the 9052. The rubber button used to press the adjust and mode settings of the watch. If anyone has one please pm and willing to cover the shipping of course. 

Thank you for your time.


Sent from my Potato using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakir Sharky

Probably a long shot.. but anyone got the G-2500 bezel or the complete watch lying around? does not need to be working... Thanks.


----------



## armyofone2134

Does anyone have a silver colored dw6900 with the black letters on the bezel?


----------



## psweeting

I'm on the scrounge for a couple of DW-5600C bezel screws if anyone has one or two spare? Two on my DW-5600B are almost threaded and I think they've only got one more removal left in them.


----------



## sween1911

Looking for: battery case back gaskets for a DW-5600


----------



## smille76

Ozimandius said:


> Here's my thread with the picture of the watch and link:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f89/wtb-extra-links-casio-g-shock-g-740d-cockpit-672631.html#post5984851


Looking for the exact same thing here, so if you have some more laying around, PM me!

smille76


----------



## psweeting

Looking for an alarm spring for a 6600 or 6900 if anyone has a spare one please (and I still need a couple of 5600C bezel screws).


----------



## DKOY

Does anyone have a spare bezel that would fit the DW-5600? Any condition/color would do, thanks!


----------



## redeye

Im looking for a DW-6900 module or to be more specific, the illuminator panel behind the LCD.
Cheers


----------



## bonggary

Looking for 1 or more screws for a GW6900

Thx


----------



## JSM1973

Looking for a case back cover for the GW9000

I do have a used band for the 500A and the band pins.


----------



## Chrono Trigger

Anyone willing to spare a cloth / velcro strap? Mine has just reached the end of its life


----------



## DefendHouston

If anyone is interested I have 2 spare bands for the Gulfman G-9100. I recently messed up my Gulfman while trying to change the battery.

PM me if anybody is interested.


----------



## ricardomfs

hello need two thing´s a bezel and straps for my gw-9010, and a strap for a gt-001, does anyone have something?

i have a velcro strap that i don´t use if anyone want it!


----------



## macktheknife135

ricardomfs said:


> hello need two thing´s a bezel and straps for my gw-9010, and a strap for a gt-001, does anyone have something?
> 
> i have a velcro strap that i don´t use if anyone want it!


I'll take that Velcro strap off your hands and that means ill have a
week old black resin strap off of my dw 5600e if anyone wants it.


----------



## Suunto fan

Does anyone need an origianl box for the ICERC DW-8600?? I have the cardboard box and the nice balsa wood box and some ICERC paperwork. I can send a picture if you need. Its just sitting here and someone may need it to complete their ICERC Fisherman.


Also, Im looking for a keeper for my regular Fisherman (DW8600j-1a)


----------



## burauzaa

I'm looking for 3 bezel screws to fit a GW-M5600 (or compatible model). Part number 91041917402 or 91041906667 I think.


----------



## biggish_burrito

Anyone willing to donate a set of dw5600/6900 resin straps? New or used is fine


----------



## jgold47

I'm looking for a bezel for a g-2200. Are there any other models that have the same bezel?


----------



## straight

Hy
I'm looking for a bezel for a AW 550. I can't find it anywhere. Maybe someone here can help me...


----------



## overturn

Hi. I'm looking for a module for a dwm-101

Module no. 1918

If anyone can help it'd be great.


----------



## arkiroms

Hi, anyone have a spare bezel for GW-330A, I hope someone can help me.


----------



## vqg35

I guess I'll contribute back to the community...

I got a steel case back for GW9300. 
Brand new, never used. I accidentally ordered two and I don't really need two.

I'd like to keep it CONUS and $1 to cover shipping fees.
PM/email me; sorry if my replies are not timely.


----------



## rockstar72

I am looking for a case back screw for a DE-5600E. Somehow I lost one when I changed the battery. I would be reluctant to wear the watch underwater without all screws in place. Thanks for any help.


----------



## m92110

NEEDED: G-Shock Mudman (G9000/9010) Watch Band Screws. As many as possible, I have three watches to finish.

-Thanks



G-Shock Mudman (G9000/9010) Watch Band Screws


----------



## Chrono Trigger

Need a set of straps and bezel for the 5600 pretty please  the rot has finally taken its toll on my trusted friend and I really want to revive her for sentimental reasons


----------



## Cperalta1

Hi,

I'm looking for a bullbar/face protector for a 5600. I know some of you bought more than a few when they were available for $4, and I'm hoping one of you would kindly part with a spare you may have collecting dust. I'll gladly and generously pay for the shipping (and handling).

-Chris


----------



## Scsu74

Traded thanks!


----------



## DKOY

Does anyone have a 25th or 30th anniversary cardboard box they could spare?


----------



## GregoryD

I have a DW-5900 module that someone can have if they want it. It's in great shape, but for some reason the first digit isn't showing up (where the "1" in "12" would be). Maybe someone with more technical skill than I have can tinker and fix it.


----------



## Lustak

Hi guys
Long shot.. but just in case - can anyone suggest where I can get bezel for dw6300
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paskal

Hi guys i'm new here. i'm looking for four screws for my DW-5200 bezel restoration project and please advice me is DW-5600C bezel can fit with this model?


----------



## jnamnus

Hi,

I'm looking for a bullbar/face protector for a 5600. I know some of you bought more than a few when they were available for $4, and I'm hoping one of you would kindly part with a spare you may have collecting dust. I'll gladly and generously pay for the shipping (and handling).

-Grrr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araragi

I'm looking for a bezel and band for my DW-5025-D8 ocean gray. If you have them, or know where to get them, please let me know.

 Thanks


----------



## riffraff

Araragi said:


> I'm looking for a bezel and band for my DW-5025-D8 ocean gray. If you have them, or know where to get them, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


I think I've seen the bands on ebay (US), but never the bezel.


----------



## phattbam

Araragi said:


> I'm looking for a bezel and band for my DW-5025-D8 ocean gray. If you have them, or know where to get them, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


I have not seen the bezels but the bands are on ebay


----------



## cityfireman

Looking for a black g7900 illumination button

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araragi

riffraff said:


> I think I've seen the bands on ebay (US), but never the bezel.





phattbam said:


> I have not seen the bezels but the bands are on ebay


Yeah i've seen it too. But is 40+usd a reasonable price?
I'm.still looking for a bezel tough. Both of the band and bezel of my 5025 is yellowning!

Sent from my Xperia Acro S using Tapatalk


----------



## dbk1ng

Hi everyone, I am looking for the inner bezel for a G-7800b. I had ordered one from PacParts but my order was canceled
due to being a discontinued item  

I would appreciate any help, thank you


----------



## anbu

Looking for a g shock alarm spring. 

I changed my watch battery for the first time by myself, and found out later that I lost the spring for the alarm. Should've read the how to... First.:-( Thanks in advance.


----------



## riffraff

anbu said:


> Looking for a g shock alarm spring.
> 
> I changed my watch battery for the first time by myself, and found out later that I lost the spring for the alarm. Should've read the how to... First.:-( Thanks in advance.


I don't have an alarm spring, but I believe you can cut open a spring-bar and shorten its spring to work as a replacement. HTH.


----------



## GregoryD

I have a DW-5600C 901 module that someone can have. It's in pretty good shape, but I don't know if it works (doesn't have a battery).

Edit: It also looks like one of the screw holes has a broken screw stuck in it, just fyi.

Edit edit: The module has been claimed, thanks!


----------



## SinisterRaccoon

Needing the small e-clips that hold the buttons in place..lost 2 while doing a glass change on my gw700.....any shockers have some spare pieces? 

Yes, I am an Insidious Raccoon


----------



## godizded

riffraff said:


> I don't have an alarm spring, but I believe you can cut open a spring-bar and shorten its spring to work as a replacement. HTH.


Yes, you can do that. I have done it many times and it's a bit tricky, but it works.

G.

--


----------



## thegreatbambino

Ello, I'm looking for strap adapters for my Mudman G9000MC-3, to fit either 22mm or 24mm bands?
Thanks!!


----------



## sonofalmighty

Looking for a black, mil green or maybe navy outer shell for a G7900A-4


----------



## GregoryD

I have a Pathfinder PAG-40. It doesn't work, as far as I can tell, but if someone wants it for parts I'm happy to send it to them.

EDIT: Claimed!


----------



## Seand442

I'm looking for caseback screws for a WVA320. I'll cover shipping. Thanks.


----------



## Puma74

Looking for an ORANGE keeper for a G-Shock strap. Thank you.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ

Looking for a gasket for a dw-5600e. Or if anybody knows the size I can get from a hardware store.


----------



## hromych

Hi all, looking for a dw-9050/9051/9052 for parts (need a side button). Thanks.


----------



## stratg5

Looking for jelly or clear/clear color strap and bezel for dw6900, PM me!


----------



## Robbie1885

I'm looking for a complete case for my DW-003. The module is in complete working although due to a serious case of resin rot the buttons are a touch damaged and the case was unsalvageable.
















Not fussed about colour  or if anyone knows of a place I can acquire a new one. Am willing to pay lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbie1885

I'm looking for a complete case for my DW-003. The module is in complete working although due to a serious case of resin rot the buttons are a touch damaged and the case was unsalvageable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrono Trigger

Anyone be willing to donate a set of black 5600 bezel and straps?


----------



## ricardomfs

Hello friends anyone has a used bezel for a DW-5900?


----------



## dickydownes

Am looking for a Mudman GW9010 module. Module 3150. Anyone got one?????


----------



## biggish_burrito

Does anyone have a gw800 series resin strap they can spare? Trying to do a rebuild for a co-worker's son. Or if someone can direct me to the part number for the bracelet.

Thanks


----------



## Friggy

Hi,
I am new to this forum. I want to restore back my old dw9500 so i am looking for parts for it. Thks

Looking for parts for dw9500 
1)Backplate and oring
2)Wings
3)module 2039 (neg display) if not 1659 module will do 

Please help


----------



## Friggy

Do still have parts for dw9500 looking for the wings


----------



## Baconbitz

Anyone have a 2600 watch band?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nurse.IT

Please share some bezel screws. I need 4 gold screws for my DW-5600c. Silver screws are good too. Thanks.


----------



## Gshockranger

Does any one have a G7900 strap


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dougcee

Anyone have a complete stainless steel buckle, both parts, for DW-6600 or similar? Can't use the black plastic ones. Thanks!


----------



## Ottovonn

Accidental post


----------



## Ottovonn

Accidental post


----------



## Amaro

😌 does anyone happen to have a set of GX-56 bands they can donate?


-MixMasterEs- Google Me


----------



## Baconbitz

Please, I need this part as soon as possible. I, also have the old velcro straps and adapters that don't fit for the new band that I'm trying to put on if you want them. I'd really appreciate it if you could help me out.


----------



## mikekol

Anyone with spare polarizing film for the reverse display mod?


----------



## phattbam

mikekol said:


> Anyone with spare polarizing film for the reverse display mod?


if you have a clean pair of 3D glasses from the movie theaters, they work just as well.


----------



## Carlax37

Has anyone got a dead Casio Aw-20 or even AW-21U as I am looking for battery clip for my AW-21U


----------



## mgh1967

Looking for a set of bezel screws for a DW5600


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## De smid

I have an original new strap incl. the metal part for the MMW-210 series and a new original strap for the DW-6400C.
for those in need


----------



## JNC_1009

Does anyone happen to have an 18mm Zulu strap, by chance? I can pay a small amount and I will cover shipping. Preferably an all black one. Thanks. I also have a few parts I can donate. Inbox me if interested. 

Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaro

I could use a set of DW5600 straps 

Dj-MixMasterEs-


----------



## De smid

I am doing a mod and could really use the case without the bezel, strap or module from one of the following models: 
GLS-5600L-4
GLS-5600V-3
GLS-5600V-7

Also still have some new original straps for the following models for those in need:
DW-6400C
MMW-210


----------



## G-fob

i know this is a long shot, but it would be longer if I post in want-to-buy forum

I am in need of a case for G-5600 or G-5500 (has to be solar), so if you have the G with a dead module, please let me know, I have a few extra resins laying around that might compensate your help

regards,
G-fob


----------



## JNC_1009

mgh1967 said:


> Looking for a set of bezel screws for a DW5600
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I may actually have a set. I'll have to check.

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## mgh1967

JNC_1009 said:


> I may actually have a set. I'll have to check.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


nice, thanks


----------



## Bdickerson84

Found, thank you!!!!


----------



## oz2124

I'm looking for bezel and strap for my G-shock G2000, if anyone has please..


----------



## Amaro

Does anyone have any GX56 straps available?


@ThusExtravagant


----------



## riffraff

Black bezel and/or band for a G-2500? Maybe? Perhaps?


----------



## Weisoseis

Looking for a replacement bezel for gw-9400bj-1jf. Please pm me with any info. 

Thanks in advance. 


Time is an invention.


----------



## shayetet013

Looking for metal band keeper for Casio.
Thanks !


----------



## Trigeminy6

Do you guys know of a Dead Watch Society, cemetery or junkyard. 
I have more three that aren't functioning non-Casios Maybe somebody might want in a parts take down store. They are dead or near dead 
Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Hassan

hi everybody








im new in this forum. im looking for help for anyone have bnb or unfunction/dead dw 8700.


----------



## Anne Curtis

Does anyone have any spare parts for the G-2900? I really need the inside LCD module since mine has faded and the backlight does not turn on.


----------



## VME

Anyone happen to have a solar panel for a G9300 mudman?


----------



## De smid

still have some new original straps for the following models for those in need:
DW-6400C
MMW-210


----------



## Snowback

Looking for a DW-6600 case. I have everything else, but the case needs to be replaced on mine.


----------



## KillaSkill

Looking for KG-3 bezel and band for 7900 series. Thanks.


----------



## mitadoc

Hi there.
I am loooking for DW 5300 bezel.
Yes,I am.
Any ideas where to source it from?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## computer_freak

I have a brand-new F91W with a broken display and missing battery. If anybody wants it, send me a PM. Postage cost only.


----------



## SwedishElite22

Looking for a GD-350 band/strap in black. If anyone has one, or knows where I can find one please shoot me a pm.


----------



## Abhysss

Hi all,

i am looking for the DW-9005V blue velcro strap. seems tough to find but have seen a few around the forums so maybe some has the parts.


----------



## Y4BBZY

I'm looking for push buttons for the DW9052. The (2/8hr) push button and the (4/10hr) push button. 

Please PM if you have the push button(s) available. Thanks.


----------



## edenshane

i have a G-700D and I love it... But I need an extra link for the stainless strap/band (it's a tiny bit tight for me).

Has anyone got a link for or suggestions to where I could buy extra links online?

Any help would be great because a whole new strap would cost around $60!

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Alex De Large

Hi I need a replacement case for my G 900 mudman can anyone help please.


----------



## KillaSkill

OK guys I need a hand, I can't stand this metal strap keeper on the GW9400 Rangeman and need an XL strap keeper off like maybe a GA100 or the likes, XL Case strap or a G9300 or something. Can anyone help?! Black would do just fine, thank you so much.

Please email me of you can assist me:

jpd (@) post.com


----------



## KillaSkill

Bump


----------



## sidecross

I use the strap keeper from a Casio G-Shock GW3000BB-1A, but the black buckle will not fit unless you trim the width of the strap. I am pleased just to get rid of that medal strap keeper.


----------



## KillaSkill

Would a GX56 keeper fit?!


----------



## sidecross

KillaSkill said:


> Would a GX56 keeper fit?!


Yes, but after a few minutes of trying to remove the philip screws of the buckle I gave up for an easier solution.


----------



## gregsky

Does anyone have a metal backplate for a g9000 mudman they are willing to give up?
Thanks, Greg


----------



## apm101

Hi all, just discovered this. 

I have a much-loved DW-003, it's all a bit battered. The only part I really would like to replace is the bezel- it's split in several places and generally not looking good. I've tried to source a replacement, but they seem very rare. Otherwise the watch is working perfectly.

Many thanks in advance!

Alex.


----------



## Ozimandius

Ozimandius said:


> Here's my thread with the picture of the watch and link:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f89/wtb-extra-links-casio-g-shock-g-740d-cockpit-672631.html#post5984851


Bump!


----------



## kingman4

WTB: metal strap keeper - the stainless steel one that comes on the rangeman. I think other models have the same one.


----------



## Azfar_J

In search for DW002 front bezel.


----------



## tny_villeas

Anyone have a 3159 module?


----------



## Marbee40

Looking for a 1760 module for my dead MRG 130T


----------



## minariman

Hi,I am new to the Forum, but thought it may been an excellent way for me to get the final pieces to resurect my original well loved ,but abused, DW-5600C-9CV - The one with the Gold buttons and Bezel screws.

I require a set of 4 gold bezel screws - 2 are damaged and 2 are missing on my watch

Any help to find these greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## tommek81

need bezel for dw002.. yellow or gray...or any.....i paid 5$ for it... now have to find parts.... seems hard to find


----------



## Capt Obvious

I have a complete GW6900-1 needs new module and or battery. Who wants it?

Remains of watch gone. Thank you Sergio!


----------



## godizded

Capt Obvious said:


> I have a complete GW6900-1 needs new module and or battery. Who wants it?


I do, thanks so much. PM sent! : )

G.


----------



## Capt Obvious

Does anyone have the bezel and straps to a DW6900CC-6D or anything for a 6900 in purple?


----------



## digitalxni

Capt Obvious said:


> Does anyone have the bezel and straps to a DW6900CC-6D or anything for a 6900 in purple?


Does this help? DW-6900CC-6 Band - Tiktox


----------



## Capt Obvious

It does. Thanks! :-D


----------



## reagan022

Hey guys trying to start a project to restore two of my watch and found this wonderful forum. Will pay for shipping.

Lookng for :
DW-003 - Bezel, *(Found)*
DW-9052 - Bezel, *(Found)*

Have the following to donate / trade :
DW-003 - Velcro strap
DW-003 - Green G-lite strap
DW-003 - Bullbar
DW-003 - Full Working body with all screws and parts (less bezel which was attack by rot)


----------



## dougcee

Hi,
I'm looking for a strap keeper for a DW-6600, or 6900 or similar.
Thanks!


----------



## Capt Obvious

Looking for:
Backlight button DW6900NB-3

Thank you


----------



## Capt Obvious

Double post


----------



## Capt Obvious

Black bezel with green lettering for DW6900CS-1. It is a little scratched and beat up.


----------



## rrr999

*DW-9300 Raysman - Help needed*

Hi, I have a Raysman I recently aquired, it has a broken bezel at the 'G' push, where it has been pushed many times and has become brittle, from a search on the forum this seems common.

Finding another bezel will be a pain Im sure..any ideas?

I removed the bezel to clean it anyway, but the case is caked in mud too, Ive removed other G shock modules to clean the case but was unsure with the Raysman due to its domed crystal and solar charging, will the module drop out easy to be able to clean the case?

This is one lump of a watch and working fine except the bezel.

Any ideas or advice with the watch?

Thanks as always

Rich


----------



## G-fob

*Re: DW-9300 Raysman- Can module be removed from its case*

pix ?


----------



## rrr999

*Re: DW-9300 Raysman- Can module be removed from its case for case cleaning plus the usual bezel issu*

Pics to follow soon as camera charged


----------



## G-fob

*Re: DW-9300 Raysman- Can module be removed from its case for case cleaning plus the usual bezel issu*

don't have this G, but by looking at its pix via google, I think it's just another G / which means the module is the same as the ones you have taken out before, but with 2 extra springs in front of the module that connect to the solar panel for charging / so pay attention to those

why you need to clean the inside though? if the module is still working I don't think there is any dirt inside /

didn't know this G has domed crystal (which I like, I think my babyFrog has one) last dude asked about the dw9300 in f17 for advice, ended up thinking his Rayman is Gold Mine asking a hefty price for his / funny


----------



## rrr999

*Re: DW-9300 Raysman - Help needed*

Yes you are correct, its working fine, with other g's if the case is mucky ive removed the module and given a hood ckean, but withthis one iI'll probably leave on situ and clean the exterior carefully.

Just me wanting to do a thorough job, making work for myself 

I believe the domed crystal helps with the sun's rays, spreading them evenly over the sensor , so I thought.

Could be wrong.. usually am

Thanks


----------



## bajachild

*Re: DW-9300 Raysman - Help needed*

You won't find any help. Those pieces are long gone. I've got an old one that I've super glued. Worked great. Then the light button got a hole in it. There are no parts. Maybe a stray band, but I've never seen a bezel in 10 years. Sorry. Hang it on your bike or bookbag.


----------



## rrr999

As I thought then. May try the super glue for the split but yes the whole in the' g' remains.

Shame as its all complete and original strap too.


----------



## rrr999

Hi Mods, somehow this thread has got into the parts sticky, please could you move it to the general g shock thread, thank you


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock

Anyone have the cosmetic screws for a GW7900 or G7900? Either type would work. I bought 8 of the G7900 type and used 4 of them, cannot find the other 4 for some reason. I just acquired a GW7900 missing one of the metal screws and it looks horrible missing one of 4 screws. Thank you.


----------



## Emiliano.beneforti

Hi guy, anyone has a dw-6700 bezel? My it's Ko! I don't fond it anywheere. Thanks Emiliano.


----------



## Emiliano.beneforti

Hi guys, anyone have a dw-6700 bezel? My it's Ko! I don't find it anywhere. Thanks Emiliano.


----------



## Capt Obvious

I have the "lug wings" for a 9052 complete with screws if anybody wants them.


----------



## bryou83

Hi,

I am in search for the e-clips that clip on to keep the button stems inplace on the inside of the watch. I have a glx6900 but am pretty sure the part is universal. Let me know if you have a parts watch or any extra clips laying around. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Spyharpy

I'm in need of a spring bar that keeps the clasp on band. While trying to change the keeper on a band requiring removing the clasp, the internal spring won't push the pins out. This bar is one that would go with the G-Shock aviator (Sky Cockpit) A1000, A11000 or the new GPW1000. They all appear to have bands that are the same width. As far as I know, Casio doesn't sell the spring bar for the clasp separately and requires you to buy the entire band from what I can tell searching through PacParts.


----------



## Capt Obvious

I have the gray "lug wings" lug cover thing with screws for the DW9052 if anyone can use them.


----------



## xevious

I'm shy just *1* link of a proper fit, dammit. The bracelet has "S874DB" stamped on it. I have a feeling CASIO may have used this bracelet on more than one G-Shock model (the one shown is a G-2000D). I discovered that the bracelet is compatible with the DW-5000D and DW-5700D, despite not being a 100% design match. If anyone has a link they can spare from any of these older G-Shock models, please contact me for possible purchase. Thanks!


----------



## jgellis15

I need a G Shock DW004 bezel. I am refurbing an older one that has resin rot. I understand the DW003 or the 9000 series might work ..thanks Greg


----------



## blue lagoon

Looking for a 2738 module for G-511 - or any other module that might just slip in!!


----------



## farhans

reagan022 said:


> Hey guys trying to start a project to restore two of my watch and found this wonderful forum. Will pay for shipping.
> 
> Lookng for :
> DW-003 - Bezel, *(Found)*
> DW-9052 - Bezel, *(Found)*
> 
> Have the following to donate / trade :
> DW-003 - Velcro strap
> DW-003 - Green G-lite strap
> DW-003 - Bullbar
> DW-003 - Full Working body with all screws and parts (less bezel which was attack by rot)


I intend to offer mine DW 003


----------



## crowned

Howdy - I'm searching the lugs / strapholders for a g2300b-1v. Mine (pictured), has a broken lug loop, so the strap doesn't stay in place (the spring bars holders on the case are fine, it's the actual plastic hole that the strap threads through that is compromised...

Will pay shipping and be forever grateful. Thanks !


----------



## tommek81

looking for this 
New Casio G Shock Glide Green Velcro Nylon Replacement Watch Band 30mm DW 003 | eBay

shipping to my country is killing me


----------



## kristo

Hey guys,
just received a preowned dw-6800 and recognized only now that the resin bezel is cracked. So if someone has one for sale, please contact me. I am located in europe. Thanks in advance, even though I'm beyond hope...
Cheers


----------



## isaiah

xevious said:


> I'm shy just *1* link of a proper fit, dammit. The bracelet has "S874DB" stamped on it. I have a feeling CASIO may have used this bracelet on more than one G-Shock model (the one shown is a G-2000D). I discovered that the bracelet is compatible with the DW-5000D and DW-5700D, despite not being a 100% design match. If anyone has a link they can spare from any of these older G-Shock models, please contact me for possible purchase. Thanks!


yes, i have some spare parts of the bracelet from that same model you have. i took the links i needed from it, so you can have the other pieces of it. when i removed the links the bars kind of bent, but if careful, they can still be used. i live in maryland, how can i get them to you?


----------



## Fedoragami

*Want to see a gd400mb-1 with a positive display? Looking for adhesive backed polarizer film.*

I have been a long time lurker on these forums. I thought someone here could help me out. I have had a 5600 for years, but just purchased at GD400mb-1 and have a plan for it!

When I bought it I knew I didn't like the negative display and want to switch it to a positive one. I just need the adhesive backed polarizing film... anyone have any extra?

If so, I will take pictures of the whole process and the finished project for everyone here. Thanks!!!


----------



## burauzaa

I used the polarised lens from a pair of disposable 3d glasses from a cinema. I just got the rotation right and cut it to the right size and it worked perfectly. I secured it with tape at the edges and the bezel holds it in place.



Fedoragami said:


> *Want to see a gd400mb-1 with a positive display? Looking for adhesive backed polarizer film.*
> 
> I have been a long time lurker on these forums. I thought someone here could help me out. I have had a 5600 for years, but just purchased at GD400mb-1 and have a plan for it!
> 
> When I bought it I knew I didn't like the negative display and want to switch it to a positive one. I just need the adhesive backed polarizing film... anyone have any extra?
> 
> If so, I will take pictures of the whole process and the finished project for everyone here. Thanks!!!


----------



## Fedoragami

Wow, that's a pretty easy fix. I was worried it wouldn't look clean using tape or some other weak adhesive. 

Any suggestions what movie to see?


----------



## mirciox

Hey guys,

My fathers just got from somebody a Mudman Five eye GW9000, but he has an issue on the buttons, a few of them had small holes, kind of hard to explain.

anyway, he got inside some silicon inside and he fixed it in some way, but I see here there are a lot of people who mod their watches. 
So if somebody moded their mudman and has spare buttons without use (the ones on the exterior case), please contact me, shippment + a beer is guaranteed!

Cheers


----------



## STEELINOX

RANGEMAN MANUAL...
Users Guide, send me P&H and its yours









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRSCP

I'm always looking for spare parts, or broken G's (some models) to fix up or salvage parts out of.

Currently looking for GA100/GA110/DW6900 parts. Mostly dials for the 6900 but any parts work.

Shoot me a PM, thanks!


----------



## Black5

Hi,

Looking for a replacement band/strap to suit a GA110.

Current band is "gloss" black finish, but as this watch is mostly being worn by my son now, (who treats it with no respect - as befitting a G-Shock), I'd be happy to replace it with anything that will fit for now and source a new replacement band and bezel, (Yes he's damaged that too), to put aside for when he decides to return this watch to me someday...
I'm in Australia and happy to pay a reasonable amount to cover shipping etc.


----------



## ricardomfs

Looking for a bezel and strap for a dw-6900/6600 

All pay for it if I have to!


----------



## wjyoung

Offering free: used combi bracelet for the GW-M5600. Years ago, when I first got my M5600, I replaced the standard resin bracelet with the combi bracelet. Since then, the clasp and one of the metal half-links has gotten badly scuffed from desk diving. I cut the plastic bumper off the clasp and sanded the paint off and wore it that way for a year or so. Recently, I reinstalled the original resin bracelet, and find that I don't mind it at all. So the bracelet is sitting in pieces (was going to repaint the clasp). Still have a few brand new, unused links from the bracelet from when I sized it. Anyway, all yours for the price of postage from Canada, postal code M6P 2P5.


----------



## kamphfer

does anyone have this or sells this? for gw9400 rangeman


----------



## mett248

Looking for a Mudman G9000 Module - Inverted preferred, regular would be fine as well!


----------



## Pharmagator

Wanted... metal 'strap holder' for the Rangeman watchband... or a resin strap-holder that will fit the Rangeman band... will buy/pay shipping/etc...


----------



## wjyoung

wjyoung said:


> Offering free: used combi bracelet for the GW-M5600. Years ago, when I first got my M5600, I replaced the standard resin bracelet with the combi bracelet. Since then, the clasp and one of the metal half-links has gotten badly scuffed from desk diving. I cut the plastic bumper off the clasp and sanded the paint off and wore it that way for a year or so. Recently, I reinstalled the original resin bracelet, and find that I don't mind it at all. So the bracelet is sitting in pieces (was going to repaint the clasp). Still have a few brand new, unused links from the bracelet from when I sized it. Anyway, all yours for the price of postage from Canada, postal code M6P 2P5.


The bracelet has been claimed! Sorry folks!


----------



## scufutz

Any Twin sensor for Casio prt-100? 
Thank 
Module for mtg-930 it is in NOS condition but had water on bord ... 
Gasket for Casio BM-200 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## xevious

I need just 1 bracelet link for a recently acquired MRG-220. Stainless steel or titanium version is OK. So if you have one of these and ended up with a spare link after sizing that you don't need, please contact me -- thanks!

Here's a photo of the watch:


----------



## edenshane

Wanted...Looking for a buckle for a G-SHOCK GA-100. It's the double-prong type... will buy/pay shipping/etc...


----------



## ricardomfs

edenshane said:


> Wanted...Looking for a buckle for a G-SHOCK GA-100. It's the double-prong type... will buy/pay shipping/etc...
> View attachment 5960018


Can't help you mate but some Bay itens that can help you!

Strap from Bay, item nr 141800676663

Other strap item nr 151735591692


----------



## Syn

Hello, I'm looking for a replacement LED bulb and a link for a MTG 512. Appreciate if anyone is willing to donate or can help me with the part number for it.


----------



## xevious

Syn said:


> Hello, I'm looking for a replacement LED bulb and a link for a MTG 512. Appreciate if anyone is willing to donate or can help me with the part number for it.
> 
> View attachment 6083218
> 
> 
> View attachment 6083234


That's odd if the LED burned out. They're reputed to last tens of thousands of activations. I have to wonder if somehow the contact was disturbed... maybe in last battery change? As for the links, the design shown looks curiously like that bracelet used on the DW-5000D and DW-5700D. Might be worth looking at more images and see if there's a match. If so, your opportunity increases quite a bit, even though these bracelets are discontinued.


----------



## Davidro

Button circlips

Ever lost one of these when fixing a button?

Bought 250 circlips/e/c clips 0.8mm. They don't fit as good as the original but I found if you crush them a little closed they hold ok.
Fits dw5600 and 6900 etc. probably most gshock

Guy I got them from said he was the only guy in China to have this size and couldn't find any smaller!

Send me a PM and I can send you some gratis

Also have 1mm size

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ricardomfs

Hello fellas, I'm looking to find a spare link to g-shock g-011d whamt to add one more to gift the watch to my father, if any of you have a spare one please let me know!

This is the watch, hope you can see the strap right!


----------



## Paul Harwood

Hi. Looking for one bezel screw for a Casio G-Shock DW5600C-9CV. Gold or silver. Thanks.


----------



## Ash1979

Hello Guys,
Can someone plz send me 1 or 2 caseback screws for the GX-56 ( King ) 
Thanks and Regards,
Ash


----------



## aaronmehl

Hey everyone. I am in need of a little gold colored spring for a gulfman. I have the larger silver one that touches the backplate, but I can not find the other one anywhere. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mudguard

Wanted: Black strap that will fit a GD100 watch. I cut short mine for daily wear but need a few more inches for swimming wear, so I am hoping to replace the one I cut (wups).


----------



## bubbaxb

Curious if anyone wants to trade my od green bezel and strap from my gw9400 rangeman for their black positive rangeman resin or any other color rangeman for that matter thanks


----------



## ricardomfs

ricardomfs said:


> Hello fellas, I'm looking to find a spare link to g-shock g-011d whamt to add one more to gift the watch to my father, if any of you have a spare one please let me know!
> 
> This is the watch, hope you can see the strap right!


Bump on this quest...


----------



## ricardomfs

ricardomfs said:


> Hello fellas, I'm looking to find a spare link to g-shock g-011d whamt to add one more to gift the watch to my father, if any of you have a spare one please let me know!
> 
> This is the watch, hope you can see the strap right!


Bump on this quest...


----------



## mgh1967

I'm looking for one or two resin strap keepers from a G9300 mudman. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kcohS-G

Im gonna give this one a try... Maybe i'll get lucky with some gold-hearted wusketeers.

anyone wanna donate a beat-up, dinged-up, scratched-up but still useable matte black dw-5600e bezel? Please? Pwetty please? Thanks masters.


----------



## Quadka

kcohS-G said:


> Im gonna give this one a try... Maybe i'll get lucky with some gold-hearted wusketeers.
> 
> anyone wanna donate a beat-up, dinged-up, scratched-up but still useable matte black dw-5600e bezel? Please? Pwetty please? Thanks masters.


I have one that looks brand new, so I guess you don't want that since you want a scratched up one? If you want I can have my cat to scratch it and chew on it


----------



## kcohS-G

Quadka said:


> I have one that looks brand new, so I guess you don't want that since you want a scratched up one? If you want I can have my cat to scratch it and chew on it


Lol. No ding or scratch at all? not even a tiny one? you drive a hard bargain man 

But hey, if you willin', i be takin' ;-)


----------



## Quadka

kcohS-G said:


> Lol. No ding or scratch at all? not even a tiny one? you drive a hard bargain man
> 
> But hey, if you willin', i be takin' ;-)


I live near the North Pole, I hope you live next door. Just PM me your address


----------



## kcohS-G

Quadka said:


> I live near the North Pole, I hope you live next door. Just PM me your address


Whoops! Didnt notice your location lol. Im located near the equator so yeah, we are practically neighbors like earth is to mars 

thanks for the very generous offer kind sir, but i think it would be wise to just save that bezel for someone else whois nearer to you.

Dang, i think i started this thread a little too late, a friend just came from finland last week... Oh well. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## scufutz

Looking for two extra links for seiko sumo old model 
Came with this link and seems that are not the correct oned 
I am from Spain and willing to pay them
Thank you









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## st004rt

Anyone, preferably in the uk have a defunct 388 movement for a vintage Casio AD-520?
with the second centre wheel? intact. My second hand won't fit due to a snapped spigot.
Thanks.


----------



## kmbijit

Looking for a dead module from any 8900 series G-shock (G8900, GR8900, GW8900, GX8900, GWX8900). I don't mind paying a token amount to cover your expenses and international shipping costs. Let me know over a PM!


----------



## mrjps

Looking for pressure sensor for GW-9200


----------



## crowned

Still looking (after years of looking...) for G-shock G2300 end pieces to carry a nato strap, or an idea on what I should use instead. You can see waht I'm looking for here. Thanks.


----------



## st004rt

Hi Crowned
try Tiktox.com they seem to have everything g-shock in the strap department.


----------



## st004rt

Hi crowned
just realised I hit the wrong reply button.
I'll repeat myself here, try tiktox.com they may have them.


----------



## xevious

I ended up with a G-Shock MRG-120 watch with metal bracelet... and the seller skewed the size in the details. The bracelet is too small!

I could have sworn that there was a post somewhere on WUS that told of a substitute, but I can't for the life of me find it.

Here is what the watch looks like:









The links are kind of small, so I'm thinking I might need 2 of them. Anyone know where I can source some? Thanks!!

EDIT: Timing is everything. Found a couple of links from a Japanese seller on eBay! |>


----------



## davidleigh

Hi guys - Hoping a kind soul can help...

I recently lost the _mode_ (bottom left) button from my beloved PRG-70T. I've been in touch with CASIO and PacParts in the US but they were unable to help as the watch and parts are discontinued. Does anyone have spare PRG-70 buttons, or even a defunct PRG-70 to share? Any ideas which models have the same _mode_ button or ideas where I could get one? Would be happy to reimburse any shipping costs.

Many thanks!


----------



## cooki

Hi, I have recently purchased a used DW-8200 and looking forward to refurbish and use it. However when I received it, I realised that it had a missing part. I have attached the pictures, its the golden color ring. Hope the seniors here will be able to enlighten me what is this part called, and where can i purchase a replacement piece from. Thanks in advance


----------



## Shocked5272

Anyone know where I can get protector screws for my dw9052? Had one fall out and now the protector is just flopping around. It's my go to work watch, HELP!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Shocked5272 said:


> Anyone know where I can get protector screws for my dw9052? Had one fall out and now the protector is just flopping around. It's my go to work watch, HELP!!!


Take a look at this recent thread below, especially the links in Mike K.'s post. If the "protector" you're talking about is one of the 4 "rubber bits" at the lugs, you can safely remove those along with the screws. https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-...ts-come-off-look-more-dw-8400ish-3854522.html


----------



## Steelerswit

looking for a DW-6900 gasket/0-ring. pack parts has no eta on one.


----------



## Fergfour

The DW5000D has a steel bracelet. I think the DW5000BL has the same bracelet. I'm looking for 1 or more extra links. Will pay. I searched the thread but didn't see any posts. Thanks!


----------



## sh_xguitar

Fergfour said:


> The DW5000D has a steel bracelet. I think the DW5000BL has the same bracelet. I'm looking for 1 or more extra links. Will pay. I searched the thread but didn't see any posts. Thanks!


Hi, I have one link, but i live in Indonesia, you can contact me on e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## sh_xguitar

Fergfour said:


> The DW5000D has a steel bracelet. I think the DW5000BL has the same bracelet. I'm looking for 1 or more extra links. Will pay. I searched the thread but didn't see any posts. Thanks!


Hi, I have one link, but i live in Indonesia, you can contact me on e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## s88urd

ricardomfs said:


> Bump on this quest...


That strap looks remarkably similar to the strap on my EMA100D:


----------



## peacemaker885

Looking for a dw 5200 case. Thanks so much


Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

peacemaker885 said:


> Looking for a dw 5200 case. Thanks so much


CASIO G-SHOCK DW-5200 "HERO" CASE, CASEBACK & DIAL, CASE & BATTERY GASKETS ONLY | eBay

$22 shipped


----------



## BookEight

*WTB *a (_translucent / transparent / jelly)_ GREY or BLACK bezel from a square (GWX5600/ GB5600/ DW5000/ GW5000)

If anyone has a spare, I'm interested. Condition does not really matter.

PM with what you've got. Thank you!

(I have a bezel and band from a GWX5600B-7, if anyone is looking for something like that in used condition)


----------



## Capt Obvious

I have a good condition bezel and band for DW6900CS. $10 shipped.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Skv

Looking for a used combi bracelet for my GW M5610, preferably from within the EU. I find prices for new ones a tad too steep at Eur 70+.. so i am hoping someone has one laying around for a fair price. Thanks!


----------



## laylow

Hello.. I'm in need of a bezel for a dw-9100 riseman.. I'm checking here as Casio has discontinued parts for that watch

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shocked5272

Any one have a DW003 with a dead module? Looking to replace my rotted bezel on mine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Shocked5272 said:


> Any one have a DW003 with a dead module? Looking to replace my rotted bezel on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CASIO DW 003 Quartz G Shock Watch Chronograph WR 200M MENS NEEDS BATTERY divers | eBay

Men's White Casio Vintage DW-003 Tough Sport Digital Watch | eBay


----------



## Shocked5272

Steelerswit said:


> CASIO DW 003 Quartz G Shock Watch Chronograph WR 200M MENS NEEDS BATTERY divers | eBay
> 
> Menâ€s White Casio Vintage DW-003 Tough Sport Digital Watch | eBay


I saw this earlier but the case is different

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

first one yes, different. still waking up. second one looks right, ask him which module is in it. and you could have 2 watches, just swap mods back and forth. neg in the white would look nice.


----------



## Capt Obvious

I would greatly appreciate it if anyone had a spare strap keeper for a 6900 in bright green.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

might take a while to get to you, but if all else fails

13 Sizes Watch Strap Retaining Hoop Loop Silicone Buckle Retainer Holder | eBay


----------



## sodamonkey

Does anyone happen to have a yellow bezel with black lettering for a DW-6900?

I just received a Soul Foot Fox Fire model but the bezel has a couple of splits by the buttons and the lettering paint is coming off.

Cheers!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB S8-50F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Might anyone have a blue keeper (or strap) for a DW5000 or DW5600? I think some 6900's are the same width?


----------



## Monzer

anyone have spare gw-9400 black bezel would be nice to have thank you .


----------



## ricardomfs

Looking for a bezel and strap for a dw-5200, I'll pay for it of course, if any one has a spare Brasilian one I'll jump on it. 

Enviado do meu HTC One_M8 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

Hi everyone! I have a GD100MS-1 I am looking for parts for. If anyone has one of these to donate, let me know. Thank you!


----------



## Fugio

I need one brand new silver full-size button for the DW5600E-1V. I believe that is one of the (2H) (4H) (8H) buttons.

I just received a brand new DW5600E-1V and would like to switch out the short adjust button for a full-size version.

Thanks!


----------



## jzoo

Anyone stateside have a set of 4 Brazilian DW5600c bezel screws and/or a Brazilian DW5700c bezel and strap they would be willing to flip? Thank you for looking.


----------



## Fergfour

Anyone in need of some dw5500 modules? A red and a green negative display. Unless I can figure out how to rig them to fit in a 5600 they'll be taking up space.


----------



## Fergfour

Please disregard this, I figured out a use for them after all. Sorry!



Fergfour said:


> Anyone in need of some dw5500 modules? A red and a green negative display. Unless I can figure out how to rig them to fit in a 5600 they'll be taking up space.


----------



## Leodavism

I could really use a black resin band keeper for a SGW-100. Can only find an entire band on pacparts. $13 for the band and $12 for shipping. I'm willing to pay but would prefer to get just the keeper cheaper (see what I did there? lol). Thanks in advance for replies.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky-Strike

Hello, not sure if I need to introduce myself. I'm new here, just joined. I came across an amazing find, a lost treasure of Casio watches and NOS parts. This is 100% amazing, I am blown away and overwhelmed. I joined to offer help to vintage Casio watch builders and re-builders. Please understand that this is 100s if not 1000s of vintage Casio parts. I want to help others rebuild their watches. I'm just beginning to understand what I actually have. There is so much it's been a lot of hours just sorting. I'm sure there are many here who could help me with advise and knowledge on circa 1980s Casio watches. I have learned a lot myself in the last week but I have so many questions still. I can post pictures, most NOS part are in the original packaging.


----------



## jerseydan31

In need is a Casio TS-1000 module (215) in working condition (lights, clear digits and sound).

THX!


----------



## JorgeT

I have a DW 6800 that has been marvelous. But I cannot find a bezel cover or case, and without being worn the bands cracked in my hand....today. The module, though, is running stronger than unobtainium (or adamantium?). I would like to search for parts and put it together...but I have only tried occasionally looking if it would fit somewhere else. If anyone wants the module 1288, just cover the shipping.

Jorge tz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Looking for some case back screws for my world cup edition that got misplaced during a battery change. Using Module 3781 if that helps. I'm not sure if all Casio's use the same screws and don't want to get the wrong size and risk threading them. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gtrek

Does anyone have this screw? I misplaced mine and local Casio part center said that it is not in production anymore. the part is from GD-350, flap/wing screw. I only need one. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Phreddo

I got a Casiotron TRN-02 with a too small bracelet.

Anyone have extra links or a compatible bracelet or strap?

18mm lugs, 16mm links.










Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Might anyone have any spare bracelet links for any of the "vintage" titanium MRG's such as the 100t, 110t, 220t?


----------



## mr.hauser

Looking for a battery retainer clip from a 5600e, or any 1545 module. 

Bought a used watch and previous owner seems to have lost it during a battery change...


----------



## Monzer

Looking for any used gw-9400 rangeman strap mine broke and I live in Aleppo , thanks .


----------



## gibki

Hello all. I am looking for rubber protector for G 3011 (orange part on attached picture). It could be from 3010 as it's the same part. I have mine since 2002 and it just worn out - it's not possible to buy it anymore. I would be grateful if anyone can help. I don't mind the colour. Thank you.


----------



## Gtrek

*REQUEST:*

Hi to all, sorry for making this type of posting, I want to request Screw wing for GD350, I lost mine after taking 1 to find shorter screw. I have modded mine to fit Zulu Strap. If there is someone here who want to sell them let me know the shipping cost. PACPART dont seem to carry this stock. There is replacement part, but i never get replies to my email regarding the replacement part ( i ask if it the wing screw, because i never see the wing part listed there).


----------



## gojira54

Anyone want DW-5600BB-1JF instructions and tag?


----------



## kevio

I have the following parts that are available:

GW7900 bezel and strap - a little beaten up but still useable if you need them
DW5600E case center and back


----------



## Phreddo

I have a dead GW-7900B
Very dead, probably got water inside.
Resin is shiny, worn, but not abused or beaten.
CONUS


----------



## Desert

Hi guys. Looking for original new Casio Bezel and band for 2013 30th Anniversary Ltd. Ed. DW-5030C-1JR. Thanks!


----------



## grinta

Hi G-shock nation,

I'm looking for a G-7500 grey button, mine felt off due to mud trapped between the case and the button itself.

This Watch was my daily beater during long years of service, and I'd like to restore it.

I'll pay for shipping cost within EU, thanks for reading !


----------



## irishmedic1

Anyone know where I can get a module for a DW6900 1-V? Mine got waterlogged and ruined.


----------



## timeseekeer

I am looking for a dw-6600 case, thanks.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar

I have a water damaged DW 
6600 . You may collect it from me.


----------



## ronnypudding

I have a perfectly functioning module from a vintage DW-003 like the one in the picture. Yours if you have the housing, or I'll take your extra housing if you have one.

thanks send me a pm.

Joe (not my picture, not the actual watch, but it is identical)


----------



## Surtur

I'd love to know where I could get some DW-5600C bezel screws. I have replaced the bezel itself with an aftermarket version, but I am missing the screws. Where can I get them? I see an auction on eBay ($25 for 4 with shipping), but are there alternative sources? Thanks!


----------



## Rajesh Kumar

DW 6600 pics


----------



## Claven2

I need some DW5600C bezel screws if anyone has any - I need a full set of 4. New or used, either or.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar

Casio DW 5600


----------



## Claven2

Rajesh Kumar said:


> Casio DW 5600


I PM'd you back - how much?


----------



## Rajesh Kumar

Casio DW 6600


----------



## Rajesh Kumar

Casio DW 6900


----------



## Claven2

Looking for two DW-5600C bezel screws. Willing to buy entire centre section to get them if anyone has a spare floating about. I don't care what condition the case centre is in, I just need the screws. Thanks.


----------



## anto1980

Hello.
I need of replacement strap screws for GWG-1000-1A9

Regards


----------



## Jabrnet

In need of a 5302 modual for a GA-1000 1A... I know its a long shot but figured I'd try!


----------



## yama

I'm looking for a red replacement band for the DW5600 or GLX5600.


----------



## lordkrome

Rajesh Kumar said:


> I have a water damaged DW
> 6600 . You may collect it from me.


did you still have that 6600?


----------



## lordkrome

JorgeT said:


> I have a DW 6800 that has been marvelous. But I cannot find a bezel cover or case, and without being worn the bands cracked in my hand....today. The module, though, is running stronger than unobtainium (or adamantium?). I would like to search for parts and put it together...but I have only tried occasionally looking if it would fit somewhere else. If anyone wants the module 1288, just cover the shipping.
> 
> Jorge tz
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hello sir, did you still have this watch?


----------



## lordkrome

Lucky-Strike said:


> Hello, not sure if I need to introduce myself. I'm new here, just joined. I came across an amazing find, a lost treasure of Casio watches and NOS parts. This is 100% amazing, I am blown away and overwhelmed. I joined to offer help to vintage Casio watch builders and re-builders. Please understand that this is 100s if not 1000s of vintage Casio parts. I want to help others rebuild their watches. I'm just beginning to understand what I actually have. There is so much it's been a lot of hours just sorting. I'm sure there are many here who could help me with advise and knowledge on circa 1980s Casio watches. I have learned a lot myself in the last week but I have so many questions still. I can post pictures, most NOS part are in the original packaging.


hello sir, i'm looking for dw8800 case (mine has 2 broken screw for the caseback cover). thank you very much. cheers.


----------



## Phreddo

I would like a gold buckle assembly, I think the size is 10MM, single tongue. This would be for the DW-6900 strap, or the wider straps they use on the DW-5600
I've seen these on the DW-6900CB and the GW-M5630D watches

I have a silver buckle I'd be happy to exchange.

Mine is stamped "Casio Japan." I'd actually prefer one stamped "Thailand" to match the watch, if possible, but I'm not really picky.


----------



## Rocket1991

Does someone has extra link for GW-1700 black? I called Casio USA and been told nope, we don't carry them any more and we won't order one from Japan.


----------



## lordkrome

d2mac said:


> Here is a AW-560 housing and module (380) waiting for somebody.
> Module is running fine, all screws are present.
> Bezel and strap are gone...
> 
> Dial is of the whole lume dial variancy.
> 
> Link to picture from My G-shock.com
> 
> AW-560D-7CV Analog Digital G-Shock on 50Gs | mygshock.com


hello sir, did u still have this watch or any other parts?


----------



## germslopz

Hey yall!! Im looking for a 3434 module for the GD400MB-1. Or if someone is selling the whole watch send me a PM. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Tim81

I'm searching for a bezel for the DW-9500. I got this watch on my 18th birthday in 1999 and it has been my first Casio ever. I found it recently back and would like the restore it again also to wear it again. I'm open for all colors and originally Casio or replica if not longer available. Or can it be mounted in another Casio bezel? If you have / know something, please give me a PM. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fireproof

Hello! I'm looking for x1 screw for the backplate for my DW-9300 Guardian Angles as well as the best (cheapest) place to buy the ML2020 rechargeable battery for the watch. Thanks for the help!
-Casey


----------



## gshockfan80

Need 3 dw5000bl-2 bracelet links


----------



## anto1980

Hello friends!
I need of pressure sensors for my PRT-40 and PRG-40. Module 1470 and 2271.

Can you help me?
Best regards!
Antonio


----------



## Black5

My FIFA World Cup 2006 Module # 3781 has lost a couple of case back screws.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to which specific part # or type of screw I need and where to get them?

I'm not looking for a donation and happy to pay whatever the going rate is for these.

I'm not sure if these are a standard size for all Casio or if they are model specific.

They appear to be visually slightly larger than those used on my GA110's as these are loose.

(Or it could be the holes are threaded - then I have a whole other issue...)










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Phreddo

So pacparts sent me the wrong bezel.

I don't know what model it goes on, but my guess is a GW-5600 "The G" model.

The bezel is asymmetrical, with more of a bulge at the top, and a bit of a cutout for the band.

If anyone wants this, I'll ship it conus for $5 PayPal.

The one in the middle of the group shot

PM if interested.




















Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pesti13nce

Anyone by chance have any spare links MTG-900? or even a bracelet for sale?


----------



## Black5

Black5 said:


> My FIFA World Cup 2006 Module # 3781 has lost a couple of case back screws.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions as to which specific part # or type of screw I need and where to get them?
> 
> I'm not looking for a donation and happy to pay whatever the going rate is for these.
> 
> I'm not sure if these are a standard size for all Casio or if they are model specific.
> 
> They appear to be visually slightly larger than those used on my GA110's as these are loose.
> 
> (Or it could be the holes are threaded - then I have a whole other issue...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


I think I have found a part number MPN: 10093226
Apparently these are the same screws as used in the following models:
EFA-109-1AV
EFA-109-7AV
EFA-109-9AV
EFA-109D-2AV
EFA-109D-7AV
EFA-109D-8AV
EFA-109SG-9AV
EFA-110-1AV
EFA-110-7AV
EFA-110D-1AV
EFA-110D-2AV
EFA-110D-7AV
EFA-113D-1AV
EFA-113D-2AV
EFA-113D-7AV
EFA-113L-1A1V
EFA-113L-1A2V
EFA-114D-1AV
EFA-114D-2AV
EFA-114D-7AV
EFA-114L-1AV
EFA-114L-4AV
EFA-115D-1A1V
EFA-115D-1A7V
EFA-115D-2AV
EFA-115L-1A1V
EFA-115L-1A7V
EFA-116D-1A1V
EFA-116D-1A7V
EFA-116D-2AV
EFA-116D-6AV
EFA-116L-1A4V
EFA-116L-1A7V
EFA-119BK-1AV
EFA-119D-1A4V
EFA-119D-1A7V
EFA-119D-2AV
EFA-119D-7AV
EFA-120D-1AV
EFA-120D-2AV
EFA-120D-7AV
EFA-120L-1A1V
EFA-120L-1A2V
EFA-122D-1AV
EFA-122D-2AV
EFA-122D-7AV
EFD-1000-1V
EFD-1000-2V
EFD-1000-4V
EFD-1000-7V
EFD-1000-9V
EFD-1000D-1V
EFD-102
EFD-104-1V
EFD-104D-2V
EFD-105-1V
EFD-105D-8V
EFS-12D-1AV
EFS-12D-2AV
EFS-12D-4AV
EFS-12D-7AV
EFS-12D-9AV
WEF-115WC-1AV
WEF-116WC-1AV
And other models...

Shipping cost from Casio parts in the US to Australia is ridiculous for 4 tiny screws, ($80 + !) so if anyone has a non-functioning watch of any of the above models and is willing to liberate the case back screws, I'd be happy to pay something more reasonable for them + delivery.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## sodamonkey

Does anyone have any G Shock e clips/rings to donate to a stripped down DW-6600?

I've used them in other projects and now need another 3.

Seen them on eBay but stupid money for the tiny things!!

I'd be happy to cover postage, but maybe best for any of my fellow f17 pals in the UK if they have any so I keep costs down?

Thanks

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

shot in the dark...

anyone with a old DW-5600C back cover they are no longer using?


----------



## Charles89

acadian said:


> shot in the dark...
> 
> anyone with a old DW-5600C back cover they are no longer using?


There is or was one on ebay for roughly $10-20.


----------



## acadian

Charles89 said:


> There is or was one on ebay for roughly $10-20.


I saw that last night. Messaged the seller this morning.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Buellrider

Anyone have any DW-5600C bezel screws they are willing to part with? I purchased some from an eBay seller in Greece but they have not arrived yet, looks like they may be lost. Seller is resending them but it is very slow shipping and I wanna get this thing on my wrist soon.


----------



## BADY

G-300 for parts. Found this when walking the dog. Had water damage but WD-40 brought it back to life partially. Has some deep scratches on the glass. Anything you need just ask.


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Looking for an impossible bezel for a long discontinued DW9100-BJ, and i know that trying to find/get one is like trying to push square wheels up a hill. And i know i could buy another one, but i would like to try and get one for this.

The wife who never really pays an interest in my watches completely surprised me when she said i have got you a watch. And a few weeks later a parcel from Japan arrived. She won it for an astonishing £1.30 there was hardly no bezel but the straps and glass are perfect. So can any one help me out or point me in the right direction. I am not bothered about the colour as long as i can put it on the watch.
Sorry for the long post

Thank you in advance









just me


----------



## BADY

Drunken_Munki said:


> Looking for an impossible bezel for a long discontinued DW9100-BJ, and i know that trying to find/get one is like trying to push square wheels up a hill. And i know i could buy another one, but i would like to try and get one for this.
> 
> The wife who never really pays an interest in my watches completely surprised me when she said i have got you a watch. And a few weeks later a parcel from Japan arrived. She won it for an astonishing £1.30 there was hardly no bezel but the straps and glass are perfect. So can any one help me out or point me in the right direction. I am not bothered about the colour as long as i can put it on the watch.
> Sorry for the long post
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just me


Is something like this you are looking for?









I have bought one for my DW-6100( the transparent version) and waiting to receive it to make some kind of review.









If and wen i recieve it will let you know if its worth spending money on it and were to get it ok?


----------



## Drunken_Munki

BADY said:


> Is something like this you are looking for?
> 
> View attachment 13771977
> 
> 
> I have bought one for my DW-6100( the transparent version) and waiting to receive it to make some kind of review.
> 
> View attachment 13771981
> 
> 
> If and wen i recieve it will let you know if its worth spending money on it and were to get it ok?


Hello and thank you for replying  any one of the bezels in the first image would be absolutely perfect. So please do let me know. Looking forward to hearing from you Gareth

just me


----------



## BADY

Drunken_Munki said:


> Hello and thank you for replying  any one of the bezels in the first image would be absolutely perfect. So please do let me know. Looking forward to hearing from you Gareth
> 
> just me


Just found out the package is stuck in customs. 
Waiting for the letter to pick it up and pay as much in tax like I paid for the bezel. 
Crap!


----------



## Drunken_Munki

BADY said:


> Just found out the package is stuck in customs.
> Waiting for the letter to pick it up and pay as much in tax like I paid for the bezel.
> Crap!


Oh dear i hope it's not to much for you. i once paid £35 in custom charges on a parcel that cost me £114 to ship to the uk from Japan, and i was not impressed my self. More importantly i have hope they are what you are looking for and are of good quality.

It's an expensive hobby, in less then 2 months i must of spent a fortune on 3 watches.

I also know the bezel i need is impossible to find and will have to suck it up and pay as well lol but as it was a gift from the wife and a surprise as I didn't expect her to buy me a watch I just have to repair it, worse thing is I could possibly import another one from Japan cheaper but it wouldn't be the same

just me


----------



## BADY

Its here! Customs cleared it.




























Job done. 5*
Can i put the name of the Facebook store here?
Great service.


----------



## Drunken_Munki

BADY said:


> Its here! Customs cleared it.
> View attachment 13801531
> 
> View attachment 13801533
> 
> View attachment 13801537
> 
> View attachment 13801539
> 
> Job done. 5*
> Can i put the name of the Facebook store here?
> Great service.


Wow that looks really really nice and i'm happy customs cleared them for you.

I would be very grateful if you could thank you ever so much for keeping me informed.

just me


----------



## bugi

Hey guys, I need help finding mint or new GW-9100 bezel and band. Preferably with international shipping. Anyone knows if they are avaliable anywhere? THX


----------



## Drunken_Munki

bugi said:


> Hey guys, I need help finding mint or new GW-9100 bezel and band. Preferably with international shipping. Anyone knows if they are avaliable anywhere? THX


Hi the band and bezel for the GW-9100 is readily available on eBay, i have included a eBay item number for a bezel to a seller in Hamburg he also has the bands available,

303043280070

Hope this helps

Best Wishes 
Gareth

just me


----------



## bugi

Drunken_Munki said:


> Hi the band and bezel for the GW-9100 is readily available on eBay, i have included a eBay item number for a bezel to a seller in Hamburg he also has the bands available,
> 
> 303043280070
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Best Wishes
> Gareth
> 
> just me


Thank you very much! Appreciated for help

Poslano z mojega SM-G930F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## dhamiltongrey

Look for an Aftermarket bezel for a DW-5300 - i would take a broken aftermarket or original one also.. im going to make a mould so i can make a few. Boat building skills may come in handy now. i know there are a lot of people looking for one of these rare.impossible to find bezels so im on a mission to find one and make a few.


----------



## dhamiltongrey

Have been in touch with Marta from Brazil. Hoping that I'll get lucky with something. Please do rummige round and see if you can find anything that could be used. Even if it's only part. Crumbled broken doesn't matter just need something. Please help


----------



## electric0ant

dhamiltongrey said:


> Look for an Aftermarket bezel for a DW-5300 - i would take a broken aftermarket or original one also.. im going to make a mould so i can make a few. Boat building skills may come in handy now. i know there are a lot of people looking for one of these rare.impossible to find bezels so im on a mission to find one and make a few.


If you are willing to make an investment to do this, then there are a few complete DW-5300 with bezels on ebay:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-CASIO-DW-5300-G-SHOCK/183492057173?hash=item2ab8fa9855:g:ytwAAOSwszVbyH2r:rk:6f:0&autorefresh=true
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orologio-da-polso-uomo-marca-CASIO-modello-G-SHOCK-DW5300/192828036402?hash=item2ce5725532:g:VVgAAOSwvfdbeqjH:rk:1f:1&frcectupt=true
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-CASIO-G-SHOCK-DW-5300-QW-901-JAPAN-WR-200-YEAR-1994/332929555672?hash=item4d8425dcd8:g:hVQAAOSwbTRbIiFf:rk:13f:0


----------



## Jabrnet

Jabrnet said:


> In need of a 5302 modual for a GA-1000 1A... I know its a long shot but figured I'd try!


Still looking for this if anyone knows of one!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo

In search of a DW 5700C bezel. I managed to rip my watches.br bezel, and they are out of all 5700 versions. Thanks!


----------



## killme

I'am looking for 1161 module, or parts for it. It is for DW6500 Skyforce. Thank You in advance


----------



## Schwizzle

I am looking for any 5600/5610 case. Thanks . I am located in the CONUS.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnypudding

Looking for a DW9052 black bezel if anyone is looking to unload.
Thanks!

Joe


----------



## ronnypudding

DDP (dreaded double post)


----------



## genepi_waves

I'm looking for a spare 5610 resin band. Located in Canada. Thanks in advance!


----------



## RomanM

And I'm searching for a module 5121 of a GW-3000, or a destroyed watch, with working module.
Board and one motor is broken in mine. Solar, sync, and mode indicator don't work.
Greetings from Germany.
Roman


----------



## acadian

Hi - I have a few black Combi 2.0 band I wouldn't mind trading one of them for a GW-B5600HR black and red one. 

Let me know if you are interested. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dxnnis

Sorry ignore this


----------



## ogama8

Hi all! I'm looking for one extra link for my MRG-110T, Blue Note edition. It fits, but only just 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## DimitrisRHO

Giving away 3 links of the Edifice EFD-1000D


----------



## debowiakr

someone can help me with getting DW-6600 light button?


----------



## sodamonkey

Looking for a DW-6900 faceplate in white. Either plain like the WW or with blue lettering, cheers!

***Updated - Not needed now, my original purchase from ebay has turned up, cheers***

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## debowiakr

I need parts for dw-6600... I mean: light button, backplate, faceplate, module or screen for module. If you've got something - please, be kind and message me


----------



## ricardomfs

Looking for a dw-9100 riseman, I can pay for it, I have a new bezel, but no watch, if any of you have one for sale our spare without bezel Ill grab it?

Thanks


----------



## jaliya48

I'm restoring a DW-5600c and am looking for a small piece of *electron microscope carbon tape* to line the rear of the crystal so the graphics won't get damaged. I'd be very grateful if someone who has extra can trade with me. In return I can provide a piece of new polarising film for negative display mods! 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kairo

Hi.

I am looking for one golden screw for my Casio DW5200C-9.
It is the same screw that is used for the DW5000C-1-B and the the DW5400C-9.

Kairo 
Norway


----------



## Kairo

Hi.

I am looking for one golden screw for my Casio DW5200C-9.
It is the same screw that is used for the DW5000C-1-B and the the DW5400C-9.

Kairo 
Norway


----------



## penkasV

Hey guys! I have a spare case and strap for DW-6900 that I would like dye and give a second life. Maybe someone has a spare module for it? I could pay for it. I have tried eBay but very rarely is there any modules for sale at least not with a reasonable shipping to where I live. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sodamonkey

penkasV said:


> Hey guys! I have a spare case and strap for DW-6900 that I would like dye and give a second life. Maybe someone has a spare module for it? I could pay for it. I have tried eBay but very rarely is there any modules for sale at least not with a reasonable shipping to where I live. Thanks in advance!


I have an unwanted 6900 at home that I bought purely to take the faceplate out of for a project watch I was building.

The module is from a WW-7 model 6900. It has a mirrored face so I don't know if that suits?

PM me if you're interested.

Rick

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash5000

Hello G-people,
I am looking for a G-9000 Module... Please help if any one has a spare module

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelydap

Hi, I'm looking for a gd-350 module (3403) if anyone has one hit me up. Will buy. Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh Kumar

debowiakr said:


> someone can help me with getting DW-6600 light button?


I have one. You may contact me.


----------



## BADY

I know it's a long shot but searching for one extra link for my Casio Revman G Shock Mrg 1200 bracelet.


----------



## debowiakr

Need dw6600, 6620, 6630, 6695 parts. You have some of those? Send me message 
I'm looking for whole cases, light buttons, modules, glasses etc.


----------



## debowiakr

Need dw6600, 6620, 6630, 6695 parts. You have some of those? Send me message 
I'm looking for whole cases, light buttons, modules, glasses etc.


----------



## Nicky666

Here’s a long shot. I’m looking for the metal band covers for a GW-1400DA. No longer avail from pac parts. Any help tracking down would be appreciated. I love the thing.


----------



## Lofty_01

any have a battery retainer for a G-511D cheers


----------



## Rajesh Kumar

Yes I have .


----------



## drwelby

Anyone have an AQ-100W bezel or whole case?


----------



## Rajesh Kumar

Yes I have it.


----------



## deltaforce316

I’m looking for a 19mm golden buckle for a dw-5600


----------



## sodamonkey

deltaforce316 said:


> I'm looking for a 19mm golden buckle for a dw-5600


Is it one from a 5600C you're after mate? I'm not 100%, but I may have one in my bits if that's what you need.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## deltaforce316

sodamonkey said:


> Is it one from a 5600C you're after mate? I'm not 100%, but I may have one in my bits if that's what you need.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


It's actually for a dw-5600eg-9v but I'd assume the buckle from the 5600c would fit perfectly as well?


----------



## sodamonkey

deltaforce316 said:


> It's actually for a dw-5600eg-9v but I'd assume the buckle from the 5600c would fit perfectly as well?


Of course, doh!

I'll check and PM you

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BADY

I am looking for a G-9200 screen/display.
Mine is busted.


----------



## BADY

Anyone as a pcb for a DW6900 for spares?


----------



## jringo8769

Well it looks like a have a water damaged 1199 module for my newly purchased DW6600....
might someone have some parts to help fix mine?
And the grey button looks damaged too
Any help with either part I would so appreciate it ...
It looks like my battery holder has had the wrong battery installed and the two contacts for the battery are damaged 
Thanks in advance 
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## pietervn

G'Day

I had an MR-G 120 serviced by Casio Australia. All done but a waterproof test failed as they could not get a new seal / gasket. Casio Japan is out and I have sent a message to PacParts. 

Anyone have a spare gasket(s) for a Casio MR-G 120 please? The MR-G 121 may also fit, but I am not sure about that. 

Shipping to Australia please.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## jringo8769

Well I have a damaged 1199 module from a early dw6600 electro luminescence 
I need the small metal battery connection on the bottom of the battery holder 
And the light button assembly is damaged and need one of those 
I am told these parts might also be on other models too 
I would love to find a parts list with part numbers but no luck yet 
Any help will so be appreciated 
Thanks in advance for helping get this watch back working again 
Here are pics of the two items









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BADY

jringo8769 said:


> Well I have a damaged 1199 module from a early dw6600 electro luminescence
> I need the small metal battery connection on the bottom of the battery holder
> And the light button assembly is damaged and need one of those
> I am told these parts might also be on other models too
> I would love to find a parts list with part numbers but no luck yet
> Any help will so be appreciated
> Thanks in advance for helping get this watch back working again
> Here are pics of the two items
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Try to get your hands on one of the older DW6900 models.
Just swap the pcb and screen. You can use the button to.


----------



## jringo8769

BADY said:


> Try to get your hands on one of the older DW6900 models.
> Just swap the pcb and screen. You can use the button to.
> 
> View attachment 14955725


Well thank you so much 
I will see what I can find 
These are harder to find than I expected 
God Bless,John

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBuyerUK1

Does anyone here know if casio alarm coils would work in citizen watches? I have a couple of alarm watches (citizen) missing coils and I cannot find these parts in the UK.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

.


----------



## Ash5000

Need a DW-6900 polorizing filter or the lcd .... Please help

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## spnk

Shot in the dark, but I'm looking for a replacement housing / casing for my Casio Pro Trek PRW-3000B-3, as I've managed to crack the inner glass (solar glass?) while trying to remove some fog marks and dust particles that got stuck in between the two glasses. The dealers are of no help, and still looking for a donor watch here, on eBay and so on, so at this point any casing from the PRW-3000 series would do. If I'm not mistaken the PRW-3100, PRG-300 and PRG-330 have the same housing, so I would consider those as well. No need for the bezel or sensor cover, as I can use the ones from mine. Hope the right person reads this message.


----------



## computer_freak

Left over from my last project. M5610 case, bezel, four bezel screws, four buttons with springs and button circlips (slightly bent). Crystal + solar shards. Smells heavily like perfume.

No idea why anyone would want this but can be had for the price of postage. Message me your country for the price.


----------



## sodamonkey

Just wondering if anyone has an aftermarket Brazilian bezel for a gold DW-5600C? 

It needs to have the gold lettering, cheers.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash5000

I am looking for a GD-100 Case.. Please help if anyone has a spare one lying around

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris in Oregon

G-2300B-1V Parts for Donation: Black nylon band with Velcro "fast-wrap" feature for Casio G-2300B-1V. Includes adapters, buckle, and keeper. Strap measures ∼300mm, adapters need 16mm spring bars. Shows very little use. Free to a good home, I pay the postage within USA.


----------



## jringo8769

Chris in Oregon said:


> G-2300B-1V Parts for Donation: Black nylon band with Velcro "fast-wrap" feature for Casio G-2300B-1V. Includes adapters, buckle, and keeper. Strap measures ∼300mm, adapters need 16mm spring bars. Shows very little use. Free to a good home, I pay the postage within USA.
> View attachment 15367920


hey if this is still available i would love this 
stay safe out there
and thank you for offering this to us 
God Bless,John


----------



## Chris in Oregon

jringo8769 said:


> hey if this is still available i would love this
> stay safe out there
> and thank you for offering this to us
> God Bless,John


Please send me a PM with the shipping address, it will be sent on Monday.


----------



## jaliya48

Hi guys,
Still on the lookout for a small portion of double-sided carbon tape for my DW-5600c projects. I can't afford the full roll at $50 plus EMS shipping because of the pandemic. If anyone can spare a small piece big enough for two Gs, I would be forever grateful! 
Thanks for reading!
Jay


----------



## JonesM

To give away - G Shock Mudman G-9000 strap (part thereof).

I recently replaced the strap from my Mudman as the buckle end was broken (clearly I was wearing it too tight!). The other half of the strap is perfectly fine if anyone wants it. (I'll give it a clean before posting it.) Free postage to anywhere in the world.
View attachment 15419459


----------



## fegan

Searching for a bezel for my DW-5900...the earlier revision without a light. Anyone?


----------



## jringo8769

I am looking for one screw or a whole buckle assembly for my Casio GX56
It can be silver or even black if it is the whole buckle 
I have one bad screw from the factory and not sure where to find one 
Thanks in advance for reading this 
Stay safe out there 
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## computer_freak

jringo8769 said:


> I am looking for one screw or a whole buckle assembly for my Casio GX56
> It can be silver or even black if it is the whole buckle
> I have one bad screw from the factory and not sure where to find one
> Thanks in advance for reading this
> Stay safe out there
> God Bless,John
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk








Casio gx-56 Parts and Accessories


Casio gx-56 Parts and Accessories




www.pacparts.com


----------



## jringo8769

computer_freak said:


> Casio gx-56 Parts and Accessories
> 
> 
> Casio gx-56 Parts and Accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pacparts.com


Appreciate the link but they do not sell just the buckle screws
God Bless,John 
They have the band mounting screws and the caseback screws

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jringo8769

Hey everyone 
Does anyone have a dead Casio G9000?
I have a cracked glass screen and need one for a mod
I would even buy a well used watch to get one 
Any help will so be appreciated 
Thanks in advance for reading this 
God Bless,John 
Far as I know this part is not for sale separately 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jringo8769

FOUND THANKS TO A DEAR FRIEND
Well i almost have my GX56 Mod done
but i have lost one C Clip that hold on one of the Pushers
i have no idea where it went
if anyone knows where i can get one i would so appreciate it
here is the watch i am working on
almost done
Stay Safe out there
God Bless,John
they might be the same as other watches but not sure too
this is a example of the c clip i am looking for 








it should be very small and silver of course 
here is the watch it is going onto too


----------



## FROG

You could probably score about a 100 of the c-clips for a few bucks from McMaster-carr


----------



## gojira54

Anyone want the module holder parts for a DW-5035?


----------



## Lukas 80

Hello G's
I'm looking for display to 1559 module.
This one was use in old Baby-G
BG- 340,341,370 BGX-100
I buy old G-Lide but display was damage.
Watch is in good condition so maybe i give him another life. 
If you have any other ideas please let me know.























4 All.


----------



## BADY

Hi guys
Anyone with a spare g9200 or gw9200 module plastic casing laying around?
Trying to revive another Riseman










The module is salvagable but the display holder is broken and the battery latch holder his also gone.

Thanks


----------



## Lukas 80

BADY said:


> Hi guys
> Anyone with a spare g9200 or gw9200 module plastic casing laying around?
> Trying to revive another Riseman
> 
> View attachment 15548120
> 
> 
> The module is salvagable but the display holder is broken and the battery latch holder his also gone.
> 
> Thanks


Yep men disasters come together. Battery holder is not a problem but display...  R. I. P.

4 All.


----------



## BADY

Lukas 80 said:


> Yep men disasters come together. Battery holder is not a problem but display...  R. I. P.
> 
> 4 All.


Display is cheap no problem there.
The casing now there is the real problem.


----------



## WatchManiac99

Hi guys, I need a Gw 5000/Gw m5610 module, obviously I'm very well willing to cover shipping costs and I can also pay you a small amount that can help you buy your next watch. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## BADY

Got a spare DW-6900 glass that i removed from its case to do a new DW-6600 project.
It as some damage to the lettering but was already there before removal.
If you need it let me know.


----------



## XanderWolf

does anyone have a Dw6900 module 1557? the old 1995 model. just got one and its light is broken ((


----------



## ridelikeaturtle

Having just replaced the strap and bezel on my GD-X6900HT-1 , now I have the spare bezel and strap! The strap is heavily worn, with the "heathered" effect quite worn off in places - but it still functions as a strap; the bezel is in better condition, but the "heathered" effect is faded. The lettering and integrity of the bezel is all good.

Free to anyone who wants it, all I ask is a donation to postage to wherever you are. I should be able to stick these into an envelope and it shouldn't cost more than a couple euro.

I've included a photo of the new replacement bezel on my watch, to show the difference as far as wear/fade goes. It may not look like much in the photo, but next to the new strap it looks quite stark.


----------



## X-off

I recently bought a second hand Edifice EF-549, but it seems the bracelet is too small and there are no extra links.
Does anybody here has some spares or knows where to find them?
I only need 1, maybe 2 links.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## dd627

sl8763 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is the Parts Donation Thread for the WUS G-Shock forum. Credit goes to DimitrisRHO for the idea and a big thank-you for tribe125 and Sjors for giving us their blessing. :-! This is an experimental idea, so please read the rules so we can keep this nice and organized!
> 
> Rules
> 
> This is a thread for you to *donate *spare parts you may have in order to help out your fellow enthusiast complete a restoration or mod. It is NOT intended for FS ads or discussion. You can also list items you are looking for.
> 
> 1. List the items you are willing to donate, with a brief description. Photos are optional.
> 2. You are allowed to ask a *small amount* of money to cover your postage costs, but please keep in mind this is not about making profit. If you want to sell your item for more than the cost of postage, consider the Sales forum.
> 3. Keep all discussions and questions to Private Messages, please. No "I'll take it" or "You got PM" posts. Thank-you posts are allowed
> 4. Be sure to update your listing when each item has been claimed or is gone.
> 
> :thanks


----------



## Schnorko

Hi,

I'm looking for replacement bezels for DW-9100 and MTG-500.

Contact me if you sell them or can tell me how to find them 

Best regards


----------



## Schnorko

Also looking for a GW-2500 Case (not just the bezel, but the actual hardcase the module is set in)


----------



## WatchManiac99

Hi guys, long story short I bought a defective GW-9200 Riseman, whose pressure sensor is however working correctly. I read online that it's the same sensor found in a GW-9400 Rangeman. I was therefore wondering if it could also work on a PRW-3500, since I could buy one with a defective sensor for really cheap and maybe replace with the sensor of the Riseman. Does anybody know how can I check the compatibility before I purchase the PRW-3500? 

However, if someone needs such pressure sensor, I could trade it with some other G-shock spare parts/bezel/bands. For example, I would love to have a blue or red GW-9400 genuine strap and bezel, but if you have something else, just make an offer and we can find an agreement.


----------



## Nicky666

Same long shot as before, I’m looking for the metal band covers for a GW-1400DA, but any GW-1400 would work. No longer available from pac parts or Casio. Any help tracking down would be appreciated. I love this old thing.


----------



## Ermonnezza

I'll give it a try. I need a bezel for my DW6100, even a link, anything. Mine is converted into crumbs. TIA


----------



## carpoon

Anyone have a line on a de-5600c bezel? I keep missing out on the new ones being made and can’t find any Brazilian ones anymore, need 3 of them -reproductions preferably- to prep some infrequently worn watches for sale. 

Thanks!


----------



## sodamonkey

carpoon said:


> Anyone have a line on a de-5600c bezel? I keep missing out on the new ones being made and can't find any Brazilian ones anymore, need 3 of them -reproductions preferably- to prep some infrequently worn watches for sale.
> 
> Thanks!


I use this Portuguese Ebay seller. He's a business partner and friend with Marta from Watches.br and the bezels he sells are supplied from them in Brazil.

Seller ID:
ux18610

Silver version-Replacement bezel for G-S hock DW-5600C, DW- 5200C, DW-5000C | eBay


----------



## carpoon

sodamonkey said:


> I use this Portuguese Ebay seller. He's a business partner and friend with Marta from Watches.br and the bezels he sells are supplied from them in Brazil.
> 
> Seller ID:
> ux18610
> 
> Silver version-Replacement bezel for G-S hock DW-5600C, DW- 5200C, DW-5000C | eBay


Great! I just ordered from them. I went through their Facebook page - same as their username- because eBay wouldn't combine shipping- it would have been $60 total to ship 3 bezels.


----------



## Jacklab

carpoon said:


> Great! I just ordered from them. I went through their Facebook page - same as their username- because eBay wouldn't combine shipping- it would have been $60 total to ship 3 bezels.


Hi I need a bezel for my DW-5600C and I can't find anything anymore, apparently it's sold out, could you kindly share with me an address where I can contact for at least one bezel. I don't want to wear my watch without the protection. If by any chance you also have one for sale I would be very happy to buy and take care of the shipping costs of course ??. Thank you so much for your answer


----------



## JaredNish

Hello. I’m looking for resin for a G-8100. I know it’s a hail Mary but anyway. I also have a G-Cool with typical age to it. Light doesn’t work, and the band is a bit cracked. Photos of it up in the sales area. Donating.


----------



## tattoosteve99

Nicky666 said:


> Same long shot as before, I'm looking for the metal band covers for a GW-1400DA, but any GW-1400 would work. No longer available from pac parts or Casio. Any help tracking down would be appreciated. I love this old thing.


There's one on eBay right now if you are still looking. I just enjoy helping where I can. That is not my listing just happened across this thread ?


----------



## Snowback

Another long shot but you never know until you try. I'm looking for a case back for a GW-400J, a.k.a: the Silencer. PacParts had them listed but after 6 weeks, they tell me that the part is discontinued. I've resurrected this Silencer from the grave and only need the case back to be able to start wearing it. Any help or if anyone can point me in the direction where I can source one would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## oDANo

I'm looking for a band and bezel for G-5600KG. Please pm me if you have any leads.


----------



## sodamonkey

oDANo said:


> I'm looking for a band and bezel for G-5900KG. Please pm me if you have any leads.


5*6*00KG?


----------



## oDANo

sodamonkey said:


> 5*6*00KG?


I must've been half asleep when posting that! Thanks for catching that, I edited it lol.


----------



## WeirdGuy

I hope this question is OK to ask here. I didn't want to start a while new thread. 

Will the strap from a 5600 fit a 5610/5000?


----------



## Dxnnis

WeirdGuy said:


> I hope this question is OK to ask here. I didn't want to start a while new thread.
> 
> Will the strap from a 5600 fit a 5610/5000?


Yes 👍


----------



## chronotimers

Hi, 

did anyone here know where to get the the plastic case / bezel for this watch (dw-5000c)? been looking for a while.


----------



## timeseekeer

Hello guys, I am looking for spare links for the MRG-3000 bracelet, or compatible.

Thank you.


----------



## BADY

Ermonnezza said:


> I'll give it a try. I need a bezel for my DW6100, even a link, anything. Mine is converted into crumbs. TIA


Hi.
If you cant find any just use one from the DW-5900 newest version


----------



## BADY

My Casio Riseman GW-9200BPJ-1JF Men in Dark Purple is almost done. 
Still looking for a black sensor cover and the one with the lettering. Any extras?


----------



## Zartoon

I know these are nowhere to be found. But I'm restoring my high school G-Shock AW-500, and am looking for the bezel and bezel screws for it. If anyone has knowledge on where I can get one, I'd much appreciate it.


----------



## Moonbiter

Zartoon said:


> I know these are nowhere to be found. But I'm restoring my high school G-Shock AW-500, and am looking for the bezel and bezel screws for it. If anyone has knowledge on where I can get one, I'd much appreciate it.


Do the new ones not fit it? The AW-500 got re-released, minus the screwback.


----------



## chronotimers

BADY said:


> Hi.
> If you cant find any just use one from the DW-5900 newest version
> 
> View attachment 16238973


I found some a good one in this website for both old version dw5900 and dw6100. Hope this will help.






G-Shock Vintage - Not Old | Just Vintage


The Home of G-Shock Vintage. Save, Service, Repair and Restore your Vintage G-Shock watch with various Model , Color of Custom Made Bezel




g-shock.vintage.my


----------



## Moonbiter

Any ideas on where I can get DW-8200 resin? I got a DW-8200BM for a decent price, but the bezel has a crack under one of the buttons. I've found BK bezels at OK prices, but no black DW-8200 bands. Let me know if you have any ideas!


----------



## Deity42

This is an absolute long shot, but I don't have any idea what else to do with this, came in a job lot I bought for other watches. I have a *BP-100* here. The case is absolutely toast, but the module inside is still good. The LCD looks faded, but I think it's probably the crystal. TBH I have no idea how it works and am too lazy to figure it out, but, if you have one of these you are trying to rehab, perhaps this could be of use.


----------



## mongobongo

Looking for a case for a GT-006, module 1813, one of the tabs used for securing the strap has broken.

And....

Also looking for a broken GW-A1000 that I can use for parts.

Hopefully someone somewhere has these for sale


----------



## k9shag

Looking for a light button with orange G for a GW 7900.
Thanks


----------



## Oskeco

If anyone has one, I'd love to pick up a bezel for the gw-5600/5610 in black.


----------



## Moonbiter

Oskeco said:


> If anyone has one, I'd love to pick up a bezel for the gw-5600/5610 in black.


The 5600 and 5610 use different bezels so you should clarify which one you need.


----------



## ricardomfs

Moonbiter said:


> The 5600 and 5610 use different bezels so you should clarify which one you need.


They do? I thought they were the same…


----------



## sodamonkey

ricardomfs said:


> They do? I thought they were the same…


Yeah they are the same, I think he's talking about the DW-5600 and GW-M5610 being different.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey

Oskeco said:


> If anyone has one, I'd love to pick up a bezel for the gw-5600/5610 in black.


PM sent

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonbiter

sodamonkey said:


> Yeah they are the same, I think he's talking about the DW-5600 and GW-M5610 being different.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Yes, that's what I meant. Didn't think there was a GW-5610 with no M. The GW-5600 has a definitely different bezel from the DW-5600 and the GW-M5610. It shares a bezel with the DW-56.


----------



## KAPABLE-K

If anyone has a GW7900B and doesn't want the wings I would love to have a set to mod my Rangeman.


----------



## THEJAPINO

Hi I’m looking for a buckle for my DW-5600C that reads ‘Casio Japan’. The width of the band is 19mm. Looks like this, thanks!


----------



## Rajesh Kumar

THEJAPINO said:


> Hi I’m looking for a buckle for my DW-5600C that reads ‘Casio Japan’. The width of the band is 19mm. Looks like this, thanks!


Let me check my Junk box, I will let you know soon.I think I have one.


----------



## THEJAPINO

Rajesh Kumar said:


> Let me check my Junk box, I will let you know soon.I think I have one.


Thank you!


----------



## aeazy23

Does anyone have an extra module for a G-9000 module 3031? I have a literal brand new case and strap but destroyed my module trying to mod it. I’m sick about it, and can’t find just the module anywhere?


----------



## Ddpineda305

Looking for the buckle and strap retainer from a GMW--B5000-1 resin band








.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar

THEJAPINO said:


> Thank you!


I found this, hope it will serve the purpose...














I'm


----------



## THEJAPINO

Rajesh Kumar said:


> I found this, hope it will serve the purpose...
> View attachment 16646573
> View attachment 16646575
> I'm


Thanks Rajesh! That’s awesome of you. I folded and ended up getting a GW-5000 strap so I won’t be needing the buckle. Thanks again


----------



## sodamonkey

Just wondering if anyone has a black buckle from a stealth DW-5600? Can't remember the model number unfortunately, but I'm just wanting to finish off a pos to neg conversion and really want a black buckle to give it the final touch, cheers!!


----------



## Rajesh Kumar

sodamonkey said:


> Just wondering if anyone has a black buckle from a stealth DW-5600? Can't remember the model number unfortunately, but I'm just wanting to finish off a pos to neg conversion and really want a black buckle to give it the final touch, cheers!!


I hope this will serve the purpose...


----------



## sodamonkey

Rajesh Kumar said:


> I hope this will serve the purpose...
> View attachment 16689362
> View attachment 16689363
> View attachment 16689364


Cheers Rajesh, but I need a steel buckle, not one of this plastic type, it won't suit the watch it's for. I appreciate your offer though 👍


----------



## Bear1845

Hi G-men. Anyone have any side bumper parts for the GW-002 models? Black or green. There’s 2. Left side and right. Thanks!


----------



## whiskeytango315

Good afternoon,
I have recently purchased a GW-330a, and upon disassembly for cleaning the outer rubber bezel crumbled. I am looking for one and thought someone here might be able to help?
Thanks in advance,
JB


----------



## Cioran

I decided to liquidate my entire G shock lineup. The nice ones are all sold. I have a bag full of G shocks, I would prefer to sell them as a lot, if someone wants to play with them and do mods, or, if anyone is interested in any particular one ask me.
.
The bag contains the following watches:

GA800 purple, in pristine cosmetic condition, *needs new battery*
GA800 white, in excellent cosmetic condition, *needs new battery*
GA800 black, excellent cosmetic condition, condition, *needs new battery*
GA1000 in navy blue, excelent cosmetic condition, *needs new battery*
G308 excellent cosmetic condition, *needs new battery*
G9000 black, in good condition, working
G9000 black/purple in good condition, working
GD100, military green, w/negative display, excellent condition, working
GD100 in camo, excellent condition, working
G2400 in navy blue, excellent condition, working
GD400 blue, good condition, working
GD400 orange, good condition, working
G7510, good condition, working
G2000 screwback, good condition, working, needs new gaskets and o-ring
GW9110 black, very good condition, working
GD350 dark gray, positive display, good condition, working
G8900, watch head only, very clean and working
GW7700, watch head only, good condition, working, 
G2500 watch head only, very good condition, working


----------



## whiskeytango315

Good morning,
I picked up a mtg-900da yesterday and am in need of some links for the band, does anyone have any they would be willing to part with? 
Thanks,
JB


----------



## Eagle76sct

oDANo said:


> I'm looking for a band and bezel for G-5600KG. Please pm me if you have any leads.





Oskeco said:


> If anyone has one, I'd love to pick up a bezel for the gw-5600/5610 in black.


Maybe you can help me.. I ha e a 5610. I caught it and can't keep the band in place now.. I need that part.. Is it available? Where might I get it? My watch is only 6 months old.. 
I did get a bezel on Amazon but that is not the part I need.


----------



## Ash5000

Could anyone help me with a G-6900 Bezel and Bands 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathanflyer59

Cioran said:


> I decided to liquidate my entire G shock lineup. The nice ones are all sold. I have a bag full of G shocks, I would prefer to sell them as a lot, if someone wants to play with them and do mods, or, if anyone is interested in any particular one ask me.
> .
> The bag contains the following watches:
> 
> GA800 purple, in pristine cosmetic condition, *needs new battery*
> GA800 white, in excellent cosmetic condition, *needs new battery*
> GA800 black, excellent cosmetic condition, condition, *needs new battery*
> GA1000 in navy blue, excelent cosmetic condition, *needs new battery*
> G308 excellent cosmetic condition, *needs new battery*
> G9000 black, in good condition, working
> G9000 black/purple in good condition, working
> GD100, military green, w/negative display, excellent condition, working
> GD100 in camo, excellent condition, working
> G2400 in navy blue, excellent condition, working
> GD400 blue, good condition, working
> GD400 orange, good condition, working
> G7510, good condition, working
> G2000 screwback, good condition, working, needs new gaskets and o-ring
> GW9110 black, very good condition, working
> GD350 dark gray, positive display, good condition, working
> G8900, watch head only, very clean and working
> GW7700, watch head only, good condition, working,
> G2500 watch head only, very good condition, working


What do you want for the bag?


----------



## Jonathanflyer59

Anyone have a black and silver 5229 movement? Or a ga-201 with an intact movement?


----------



## Jonathanflyer59

Chris in Oregon said:


> G-2300B-1V Parts for Donation: Black nylon band with Velcro "fast-wrap" feature for Casio G-2300B-1V. Includes adapters, buckle, and keeper. Strap measures ∼300mm, adapters need 16mm spring bars. Shows very little use. Free to a good home, I pay the postage within USA.
> View attachment 15367920


I don't suppose you still have this?


----------



## JinAK

Eagle76sct said:


> Maybe you can help me.. I ha e a 5610. I caught it and can't keep the band in place now.. I need that part.. Is it available? Where might I get it? My watch is only 6 months old..
> I did get a bezel on Amazon but that is not the part I need.


If you don’t find one here try pacparts.com, since it seems like you said you misordered on Amazon. Search by your model number. If not available, or another color you’re interested in, there’s a compatibility chart somewhere and also the “mods” page on shockbase.org to show you what other watch bezels fit. Then search what specific model number you like on pacparts. There are plenty for your watch.


----------



## JinAK

Does anyone have a GWX-5600-1 band laying around? I know a lot of owners of the watch don’t like the high gloss and/or goofy colors, and a replacement through PacParts is an insane $43.80 US, which is a lot for a strap. Happy to pay shipping if someone replaced the original and is willing to part with it. Please let me know if there’s a different thread I should post in instead, or if asking is not an acceptable use at all.

-Josh


----------



## Deity42

I'm looking for F-91W/F-105/W-59/etc 18mm "pin rods." Not spring bars, but the pins with a numb on one end that hold the straps on that you have to punch out.

PacParts wants $3 for them and they're on backorder; I'm out of spares and don't need anymore parts from them to make an order.

Figured I'd check here before ordering, I have a bunch of stuff in my parts box to trade.


----------



## goatfester

Hey all,
Decided to jump into some G-Shocks like any sane person would, and buy a lot of 10 that were untested. Some worked fine, some needed some loving, but 2 are beyond what I’m willing to put into them. So I’m offering them free to a good home, just covering shipping.

one is an AW-590 (I believe). Module appears to not work. Replaced the battery but no luck. No gasket or back case. Band is missing the holding loop. Bezel and bands are used but in decent condition


















the other is a GW-M500A (again, I believe). Functions well and battery charged up after some time in the sun. The isolation pad, gasket, and back cover (which has been discontinued) and the band loop are all missing. Used but in decent condition as well outside of what is missing.


----------



## Recht

I need 1,or 2 links for a GMWB5000GD-9. If anyone can help it would be much appreciated.


----------



## mediaokra

Is anyone willing to remove the case back from a GW-500A and trace or scan/photocopy it for me? I have a partial watch (thanks to this thread actually) that I was considering turning into a desk clock. But then it occurred to me that the CNC students at my school might be able to make a workable plate if given the right dimensions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ash5000

I am looking for a Bezel and Band set for my GWX-5600, if anyone has a spare one to sell plz help.


----------

